# Mudman GWG-1000 coming in Fall 2015



## geohook (Mar 29, 2015)

This looks to be coming out in October. I want it NOW! 
:-!







Specs and other details...

Over the years, G-SHOCK watches have added many innovative construction and design features to their outstanding shock resistance. Notably, the G-SHOCK GW-A1100,*1 designed to meet the needs of free-flying pilots, and the G-SHOCK GWN-1000,*2 useful for performing missions in rough seas, have been very well received as analog watches that offer the ultimate in toughness.
*1 Features Triple G Resist reinforced construction to resist shocks, centrifugal force and vibrations
*2 Equipped with a Triple Sensor for determining compass bearing, atmospheric pressure/altitude, and temperature.

The new G-SHOCK GWG-1000 was designed for deserts, mud, and other tough environments, and it is packed with features that deliver the toughness needed for use in harsh land environments.

In addition to offering shock resistance, the watch is constructed for mud resistance and is ready to withstand working amid mud and rubble. The buttons are protected against the entry of mud, to ensure that essential functions are available at all times. The watch offers vibration resistance to withstand vibration from rough road drive or other heavy duty operations. These features give the watch toughness that the user can depend on in various challenging situations.

The new watch has a compass bearing readout to help users pinpoint the right direction and a barometer which is useful for predicting changes in weather. These readings enable the wearer to quickly assess natural conditions.

The watch design features large hour and minute hands with large index marks and a front button, expressing the toughness of G-SHOCKwatches while offering practical readability and enhanced operability.

From construction through features and design, the G-SHOCK GWG-1000 is in every way designed to withstand harsh environments.

Specifications

Construction
Shock-resistant; vibration-resistant
Performance
200-meter water resistance, low-temperature resistance (-10°C / 14°F)
Radio Frequencies
77.5 kHz (DCF77: Germany); 60 kHz (MSF: UK); 60 kHz (WWVB: USA); 40 kHz (JJY: Fukushima, Japan) / 60 kHz (JJY: Kyushu, Japan); 68.5 kHz (BPC: China)
Radio Wave Reception
Automatic reception up to six times a day (except for use in China: up to five times a day); manual reception
Digital Compass
Measures and displays direction as one of 16 points with the second hand; measuring range: 0° to 359°; measuring unit: 1°; 60 seconds continuous measurement; bidirectional calibration and magnetic declination correction
Barometer
Measuring range: 260 hPa to 1,100 hPa (7.65 inHg to 32.45 inHg); measuring unit: 1 hPa (0.05 inHg); atmospheric pressure change indicator (±10 hPa); barometric pressure tendency graph (past 20 hours graph display); barometric pressure tendency information (arrow indicates significant pressure changes)
Altimeter
Measuring range: -700 m to 10,000 m (-2,300 ft to 32,800 ft.); measuring unit: 1 m (5 ft.); manual memory measurements (up to 30 records, each including altitude, date, time); auto log data (high/low altitudes, cumulative ascent and descent of particular treks); altitude change indicator (±100 m / ±1000 m); other: relative altitude readings (-3,000 m to 3,000 m); measurement interval setting*3 (every 5 seconds / every 2 minutes)

*3 second for first 3 minutes only

Thermometer
Measuring range: -10°C to 60°C (14°F to 140°F); measuring unit: 0.1°C (0.2°F)
World Time
29 cities (29 time zones; daylight saving on/off, Home city/World time city swapping) and Coordinated Universal Time, auto switching / standard time and Coordinated Universal Time
Stopwatch
1/100 second; measuring capacity: 24 hours; measuring modes: elapsed time, split time, 1st and 2nd place times
Countdown Timer
Measuring unit: 1 second (maximum 60 minutes)
Alarm
5 independent daily alarms; hourly time signal
Other Functions
Full auto-calendar; 12/24-hour format; battery level indicator; button operation tone on/off; full auto double LED backlight with afterglow: 1.5 or 3.0 seconds; hand-concealment function (manual, auto: barometer / altimeter / thermometer function)
Power Source
Tough Solar power system (high-capacity solar-charging system)
Continuous Operation
About 23 months with the power-saving function*4 ON after full charge

*4 Display shuts off after a certain period in a dark location

Size of Case
59.5 × 56.1 × 18.0 mm
Total Weight
Approx. 100g


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice , can't wait to see some more colors....


EBenke


----------



## neRo82 (Mar 12, 2015)

I want it *now * too! Just take my money Casio!!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

yessssssssss!

not even going to play hard to get casio. just take me, take me now


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks good, i love the metal illumination button, casio should utilise that on more models.


----------



## WestOz (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes indeed Love this one to. However does anyone know if the crystal is Sapphire or Mineral? The Look an Size is definitely COOL !!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 4, 2008)

what the battery life?


QUOTE=WestOz;14927690]Yes indeed Love this one to. However does anyone know if the crystal is Sapphire or Mineral? The Look an Size is definitely COOL !!!!!![/QU


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

WestOz said:


> Yes indeed Love this one to. However does anyone know if the crystal is Sapphire or Mineral? The Look an Size is definitely COOL !!!!!!


most probably mineral glass.sapphire is rare in g shocks.

man !octobar is so far...also I needed its all black model.which may be launched even later.casio should have launched mudmaster earlier


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

and I hope this is in price range of gulfmaster.any more than that wont be justified


----------



## WestOz (Jan 9, 2007)

The guys at AZFT confirmed Sapphire Crystal....


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

..and bam, another $100 on the price tag. dammit!
those initial prices prob arent far off now ):


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Why Mudmaster and not Rangemaster? It looks much more like an ana-digi version of the Rangeman more than a Mudman, especially since it has a Triple Sensor.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

gulfmaster is pretty good looking watch.it is now available as low as 300$..if mudmaster is like 500$ or above than who will buy it having choice to instead get a gulfy....?lets hope prices come down to gulfmaster level


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

having sapphire crystal in g shock is rare.as sapphire can shatter .anyway lets see.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

and mudmaster will have may be as many color combinations as rangeman.and positive digital screen will be almost certainly be present in later models.
maybe some "earth" models and special editions will have cabon fiber straps etc...only thi we like to know now is its msrp.will it be comparable to gulfmaster?or mudmaster being logically a much more popular series will have higher price? 

take for example casio outgear series.it has twin sensor watches in range of 50 to 70$!while twin sensors in protrek and g shock range cost much more.even with qualt etc difference the price range between series is too much...

but we will have to wait till almost winter to find out!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Why Mudmaster and not Rangemaster? It looks much more like an ana-digi version of the Rangeman more than a Mudman, especially since it has a Triple Sensor.


I agree completely. In fact, before I saw the name, my initial thought upon seeing the first pictures from Baselworld was, "Wow, looks like they're coming out with a Rangemaster!"

Plus, Rangemaster sounds better, IMO. Oh well, either way I think this one is going to be a must have for me.


----------



## WestOz (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep i think either way this one will be a must have for me also. Very cool look. Hope the price is reasonable though!!


----------



## mpfrost (Apr 29, 2015)

I hate how much I want that watch. I was just starting to be impressed with my Rangeman.


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

I am glad I bought four current Rangeman watches (two positive & two negative); I am no longer a fan of analog watches.


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

Hopefully there will be a model with a non negative display, looks fairly bulky too but probably the same as the rangeman.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice... I love it!! 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Robert Hoffmann (Mar 31, 2015)

This warrants a change of schedule for the next Japan trip !!!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Its gone quiet with the mudmaster GWG-1000 lately...

time to re-ignite that FIRE!!!

Here's a VERY QUICK glimpse video on this upcoming baby from Baselworld, skip to 01:44

Its in Russian by the way... we got any russian friends here?






Looks very promising, the band has the same texture as the GD-400.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## mansrow (Feb 6, 2008)

my god, this muddie and rangeman combination is stunning. luv it even more when its come in analog.
more pics from g-central (dont remember whos the author of this site)

G-Shock GWG-1000-1A3 MUDMASTER announced at Baselworld 2015

Just wondering hows the backcase looks like? does it still feature the mole or something else.

cant wait.

sorry, gotta embed this video. its just too beautiful


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the Gulfmaster design better. When will we see a Frogmaster? Or a Rangemaster?


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Does it have sunrise/sunset function?

Other than alti memory, this would be basically the same with my gulfmaster, which has tide/moon age function.

It's a nice looking watch but I need a practical reason to buy this. Please give me a reason.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Kawei said:


> Its gone quiet with the mudmaster GWG-1000 lately...
> 
> time to re-ignite that FIRE!!!
> 
> ...


It's a handsome watch Kawei ... gonna' be a lonnnnng summer !


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Sure is JohnQFord!

A hybrid version of the Rangeman and Gulfmaster!

Jurrasic G-shock anyone? Those who seen the movie?

Cheers!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

mansrow said:


> my god, this muddie and rangeman combination is stunning. luv it even more when its come in analog.
> more pics from g-central (dont remember whos the author of this site)
> 
> G-Shock GWG-1000-1A3 MUDMASTER announced at Baselworld 2015
> ...


damn man! you need to put a NSFW warning on that! i felt naughty just pressing play!


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here are some exact stats and promo courtesy of our Australian sources:
G-Shock Mud Master GWG-1000: Exclusive first look |

Am I correct in assuming there is no snooze alarm?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Man, that looks badass.

I'm beginning to dig the black one.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Me too. Honestly I'm diggin' them all, a lot. The green one is a must have for me though. I think I'll pick that one up and get a yellow band to switch it up from time to time. It looks like the yellow band will work well with the accents on the green one.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

it is same module as prw 6000 with a beefy casing.
its a bit too large for regular wearing but for outdoors people will buy it I guess.wish mudmaster was bit more compact ,and also a bit more streamlined like gulfmaster,still its an awesome watch .


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

also one point.like gulfmaster and rangeman the mudmaster will have a lot of color schemes!and carbon fiber strap versions also possibly....an all black version is highly likely as well.but how long we,ll have to wait? lets see.for now I cant wait anymore and decided to get a gulfmaster all black.lets see


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

alexs12 said:


> Here are some exact stats and promo courtesy of our Australian sources:
> G-Shock Mud Master GWG-1000: Exclusive first look |


59.5 x 56.1 x 18 mm³
That thing is even larger than the (oversized) recent aviators like gw-a1000 and gw-a1100, provided Casio measured consistently. Casio specsheet claims these measure 54.1 × 52.4 × 16.4 mm³ and 48.4 × 53.8 × 17.3 mm³, respectively.

This is very unfortunate for me, since it is bigger by a margin that is small enough that I still want the watch, while it is still bigger than a watch i find inconveniently large. So far most of the specs have looked good. It has lighting and lume. I am very fond of the PRW-6000 too, but looking at the state of my G-shocks bezel and glass after only one year,* I don't think such a fragile watch would be the right for me.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

hiker said:


> also one point.like gulfmaster and rangeman the mudmaster will have a lot of color schemes!and carbon fiber strap versions also possibly....an all black version is highly likely as well.but how long we,ll have to wait? lets see.for now I cant wait anymore and decided to get a gulfmaster all black.lets see


Hiker, I think you will love the all-black Gulfmaster. :-! It's a beautiful watch with some great design features and a lot of functionality. Can't say how long the strap will last, but you can always pick up another for about $30+ dollars, if needed. Let us know what you think of it when you get it!



Knives and Lint said:


> Me too. Honestly I'm diggin' them all, a lot. The green one is a must have for me though. I think I'll pick that one up and get a yellow band to switch it up from time to time. It looks like the yellow band will work well with the accents on the green one.


I almost hate to say this K&L, but the Mudmaster is starting to grow on me.... bad news for my wallet. :-d I can't say which one I like better though right now - the green or the black? Not sure. Not sure I'm going to want to pay the intro price on these though. I might have to wait awhile until they come down a bit.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

sdog said:


> 59.5 x 56.1 x 18 mm³
> That thing is even larger than the (oversized) recent aviators like gw-a1000 and gw-a1100, provided Casio measured consistently. Casio specsheet claims these measure 54.1 × 52.4 × 16.4 mm³ and 48.4 × 53.8 × 17.3 mm³, respectively.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It is even approaching The Beast (GPW-1000) proportions in some respects. The Beast has about equal width, and is about 19mm thick. But it's lug-to-lug is a crazy 68-69mm! *Edit: just checked and the GPW's L-2-L is 66mm -- still very large! But the Mudmaster is still quite a large watch. I'm guessing some people will be turned off by that - others will love it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The size of this thing is right around the size of a PAG-80 at 62.3mm X 52.2mm X 14.4mm.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alexs12 said:


> Here are some exact stats and promo courtesy of our Australian sources:
> G-Shock Mud Master GWG-1000: Exclusive first look |
> 
> Am I correct in assuming there is no snooze alarm?


Great find alexs12

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

hiker said:


> also one point.like gulfmaster and rangeman the mudmaster will have a lot of color schemes!and carbon fiber strap versions also possibly....an all black version is highly likely as well.but how long we,ll have to wait? lets see.for now I cant wait anymore and decided to get a gulfmaster all black.lets see


I agree. An all blacked out version of this watch would look great. I'd like to see it on a composite bracelet as well



Time4Playnow said:


> I almost hate to say this K&L, but the Mudmaster is starting to grow on me.... bad news for my wallet. :-d I can't say which one I like better though right now - the green or the black? Not sure. Not sure I'm going to want to pay the intro price on these though. I might have to wait awhile until they come down a bit.


I too will wait for the price to drop a bit. I don't need to be first in line to get one in August, but I plan to pick one up by the end of the year. I will probably grab one during the Macy's 25% off friends and family sale if I can't find it cheaper by that time. I may even talk the wifey into signing up for a Macy's card for an extra 20% off, which would bring the price way down (around $480 with tax). Idunno, that might actually cost me more because then I may have to buy her something :roll:.


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

MyNavi has published some new pics and info on the upcoming Mudmaster. The date appears to be much earlier than the expected October release, its now August 7, so less than 2 weeks for those who are gunning for one of these.








GWG-1000-1A3








GWG-1000-1A9








GWG-1000-1A

























More pics and info on MyNavi here:
????????????????????G-SHOCK?MUDMASTER? | ????????


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep early August it is  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

very expensive at 80,000 yen. or am I mistaken?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to see both the Rangeman and the Mudmaster in side by side photos when it comes out and the first person buys it; front, side, back, thickness profile, etc.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like G-Shock really give up on developing new digitals. I guess 300+ analog is where money is now.


----------



## r00t61 (Apr 23, 2015)

wuyeah said:


> Looks like G-Shock really give up on developing new digitals. I guess 300+ analog is where money is now.


At least Mudmaster is still analog-digital, even if it is just Protrek 6000 module stuffed into Rangeman case with Aviator dial.

I still think Casio's attempt to move upmarket is stupid. Majority of WIS do not like quartz. For them it is mechanical or bust. They will not consider even a Grand Seiko or Omega if it is quartz. So they certainly won't think about Casio either.

On the other end of spectrum, average non-WIS doesn't even wear a watch anymore. They just use phone to tell time. Few that still have a watch either treat it as disposable good - $20 at Walmart, throw away when battery dies - or as fashion accessory, from brand like Fossil, Michael Kors, Nautica, etc. These won't be looking into multi-hundred-$$$ Casio either.

So who is this mysterious target market for upscale Casio? People who:
1. Know a thing or two about watches
2. Willing to spend some $$$ on quartz
3. Willing to spend some $$$ on Casio brand
4. Willing to accept analog-only dial with limited secondary feature set (e.g., 24 minute chrono)

To me this must be tiny fraction of overall watch buying population, and one that is already covered by their Oceanus line and other existing models. To continue to ignore digital section of product portfolio is annoying for sure. I don't know what Casio marketing department is thinking. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

r00t61 said:


> At least Mudmaster is still analog-digital, even if it is just Protrek 6000 module stuffed into Rangeman case with Aviator dial.
> 
> I still think Casio's attempt to move upmarket is stupid. Majority of WIS do not like quartz. For them it is mechanical or bust. They will not consider even a Grand Seiko or Omega if it is quartz. So they certainly won't think about Casio either.
> 
> ...


I think they had some success with the larger aviator style watches starting with the gw-3000 and the gw-4000 and gw-a1000...

They realized these types of models were still selling when digital sales fell.

They want to go upmarket and analog is the best way to do that. They know the tough, over engineered look is what they are known for. They know people will more happily pay large sums of money for an analog compared to a digital.

They want big, tough, expensive analogs to be their thing. I think in retrospect people will look at this mudmaster the same as they look at watches like the wademan now. Which is to say, it will look completely ridiculous.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

r00t61 said:


> At least Mudmaster is still analog-digital, even if it is just Protrek 6000 module stuffed into Rangeman case with Aviator dial.
> 
> I still think Casio's attempt to move upmarket is stupid. Majority of WIS do not like quartz. For them it is mechanical or bust. They will not consider even a Grand Seiko or Omega if it is quartz. So they certainly won't think about Casio either.
> 
> ...


Nobody is trying to move anything anywhere. It is just simply something simply something different is coming out. They put Rangeman and Gulfmaster together.
I don't give a [email protected]#k majority of WIS, i like it. *And like it a lot!
*There area SO many stupid assumption in your next 1-4 , that just blows my brains out. You are preaching to a wrong quire. 
There are some HERE 
1.Know a thing or two about watches
2. Willing to spend some $$$ on quartz
3. Willing to spend some $$$ on Casio brand
4. Willing to accept analog-only dial with limited secondary feature set (e.g., 24 minute chrono)

So im sure it is not going to be most favorite watch, but a counting tread is coming up for sure!

PS what the heck is WIS anyway?


----------



## TRSCP (Apr 7, 2015)

FJay Iceberg White said:


> PS what the heck is WIS anyway?


Watch Idiot Savant

Personally, I'm not super hyped on this watch, but that doesn't mean EVERYONE doesn't like it (hell, I'm not the biggest fan of Frogs...)

I really like f17 because I thought I'd get away from auto snobs and people that don't care what's on your arm unless you spent four digits on it. I mean, those people are still here, too, but they're different! Haha.

G-Shocks are definitely something else, and I think Casio is doing just fine not tailoring to the mechanical crowd 

Oh well, I really don't have anything else to say on this topic, but I'll be waiting for wrist shots when it drops!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

r00t61 said:


> At least Mudmaster is still analog-digital, even if it is just Protrek 6000 module stuffed into Rangeman case with Aviator dial.
> 
> I still think Casio's attempt to move upmarket is stupid. Majority of WIS do not like quartz. For them it is mechanical or bust. They will not consider even a Grand Seiko or Omega if it is quartz. So they certainly won't think about Casio either.
> 
> ...


Well, seeing as I bought a MRG-G1000, that makes me one of the really small niche that you talked about. I like automatics, but I can also appreciate a good quartz, and on top of that G-Shock has a a nostalgic factor to me and it is nice to be able to buy a well made titanium analogue G for wearing to work with business attire. I'm happy that Casio has diversified into more upmarket looking watches offering us with more choices, as long as they don't abandon digital watches, I'm all for diversity. My only concern is that they stop making digital master of G, that will be a sad day for me, but as long as they give me the option of upmarket analogue for work and tough digital with sensors for weekend then I'm all for their current product mix


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

wuyeah said:


> Looks like G-Shock really give up on developing new digitals. I guess 300+ analog is where money is now.


yep.
its the market that influences the casio folks etc who design watches.and it seems casio is stressing more on ana digis or pure analogs.
even in protrek range new module has not come since a long time now.few years ago protrek,s new modules came at shorter intervals,

and casio is sure seems to be going citizen,s way.making more effort on high priced models.

anyway the mudmaster seems good looking watch albeit a bit too bulky .but it will sell well that i am sure of..it also seems that a lot of effort has been made on the design of this watch.may be unlike previous mudman watches its buttons will also be easier to press .
in my opinion casio must make smaller sized g shocks as well.the size of riseman.with version 3 sensor i think they can reduce the size .i am saying this because many people i have seen hesitate to buy g shocks due to huge size.people are fashion conscious you know.not like us "crazy" folks.lol.
huge watch on smaller wrists still feel childish to many people.

anyway if mudmaster,s price comes down to gulfmasters price than it will sell a lot i am sure.and almost certainly there will be a lot of color schemes coming later for mudmaster.i will be interested in all black one or the one where 3 6 9 and 12 marks are not so prominently visible .if price is right.for now i am pretty happy with my gulfmaster.and i am sure that mudmaster cant be more comfortable to wear than gulfmaster!in gulfmaster they have reached a level of comfort hard to beat.
and gulfmaster looks a bit less gadgety also,which is plus point for some.
i wish casio would make cheaper version of mudmasters too later on ,without atomic time keeping and tough movement,but with triple sensors and other stuff.600 dollar is a lot of price for a g shock.its said that next year casio is launching its first smart watch.if g shocks have reached 6 to 700 dollar mark than what will the smart watches be priced at?i wonder


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

two interesting points.

it seems that in above link the price of mudmaster is stated to be 80000 yens?anyone who reads Japanese can confirm?

if it is 80k yen than its higher than gulfmaster,s msrp which is 63 k I think.this means that mudmaster may be even more expensive than prw6000 and gulfmaster evnafter pricescome down.which is odd because mudmaster belongs to a series that was very hot selling for casio.does casio believe that even at this price it will sell like mudmen of older days?
lets see.
also the weight of mudmaster is 119 grams which is 18 grams more than gulfmaster i think.a heavy watch it is..and even gulfmaster feels heavy to me when I wear it after rangeman or 270.it is not uncomfortablr at all but I mean comparatively
speaking.


----------



## mudjunky (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this one. Does anyone know if this is JDM only or will there be a US release?


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

hiker said:


> two interesting points.
> 
> it seems that in above link the price of mudmaster is stated to be 80000 yens?anyone who reads Japanese can confirm?
> 
> ...


This site is claiming


> *UPDATE:* The retail price for the GWG-1000-1A3 will be $750 with an expected September 2015 release.
> Recently discovered leaked model numbers also show a listing for a *GWG-1000GB-1A "Master of G Black and Gold"*
> seasonal December 2015 release at $800, so it looks like the Mudmaster is part of the Master of G line.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

aalin13 said:


> My only concern is that they stop making digital master of G, that will be a sad day for me,


If that ever happen, frogman price should go up like stocks no? Forever be collectible.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

wuyeah said:


> If that ever happen, frogman price should go up like stocks no? Forever be collectible.


May be I should pick up a GW-9300 to complement my frogman and rangeman, looks like the master of g line is moving towards ana-digi


----------



## quattro750li (Jul 14, 2015)

nice


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Its clearly visible that analogs are what sells today, no question about it. But I dont think they will drop the digitals any time soon, no need to stock up on them just yet.


----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

my limit for a G shock is $200, this is too expensive for me.


----------



## ianm74 (Mar 15, 2015)

It's definitely 80k yen on the G-Shock Japan page. 
???? MUDMASTER - G-SHOCK - CASIO

And is that a brand new product page ?


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

ianm74 said:


> It's definitely 80k yen on the G-Shock Japan page.
> ???? MUDMASTER - G-SHOCK - CASIO
> 
> And is that a brand new product page ?


so 80k it is...this means its msrp is 17k yens higher than gulfmaster....seems casio is definitely moving towards high end watches.no doubt its construction will be great but still price is a bit steep. wont come below 500$ anytime soon i guess. and like gulfmaster if its non atomic cheaper version is launched it wont have triple sensors.

also if you read the words on strap it seems it is not carbon fiber strap.which is strange.cause at this price one would expect carbon fiber strap and sapphire glass .after all it is around the price of a new Iphone.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

ianm74 said:


> It's definitely 80k yen on the G-Shock Japan page.
> ???? MUDMASTER - G-SHOCK - CASIO
> 
> And is that a brand new product page ?


Good find, I've not seen that page before. Looks like 80k JPY is confirmed now, which is about 40% more than the Gulfmaster's list price. Even with the eventual decline in price, this will still be quite a premium over the Gulfmaster with basically the same module. Seems a bit expensive for the addition of mud resistant and sapphire crystal


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> Good find, I've not seen that page before. Looks like 80k JPY is confirmed now, which is about 40% more than the Gulfmaster's list price. Even with the eventual decline in price, this will still be quite a premium over the Gulfmaster with basically the same module. Seems a bit expensive for the addition of mud resistant and sapphire crystal


In the late 90's G-shock MSRP was way too high. I feel we are in a similar cycle. They are just seeing how far they can push it before people stop buying. If there is a market they will take it as far as they can


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Should the title of this thread not be changed to Mudmaster rather then Mudman? Perhaps a mod can change it...:-!

To clarify things this is not a new generation of Mudman that will replace the GW-9300 Mudman. The digital Masters or the Man- models will still be made and probably new generations will come as well. I think there is a chance we will see a new generation 4 Man Master by 2017 and that will probably be a new generation Frogman with GPS time sync and perhaps a depth/temp sensor?

These ana/digi and analog Masters is part of a new Masters series called the Premium Master Of G line up and consists currently of the Gravitymasters, Gulfmasters and now these coming Mudmasters. Would be interesting if we in the future gets to see a ana/digi Frogmaster would it not?:-!

The premium part explains the more hefty price tag but it is still a mystery why this one is more then the Gulfmaster? It has nothing extra to motivate it, no carbon fiber strap nor sapphire crystal glass.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Joakim Agren said:


> The premium part explains the more hefty price tag but it is still a mystery why this one is more then the Gulfmaster? It has nothing extra to motivate it, no carbon fiber strap nor sapphire crystal glass.


It is my understanding that it does have a sapphire crystal. This may be Casio's 
reasoning for the price increase over the Gulfmaster.

Check out 1:43 of this video


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

It does have sapphire but is it needed seeing how they always make cases to protect the crystal? I'll take it but don't think it solves a current problem in the master line. 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

javadave said:


> It does have sapphire but is it needed seeing how they always make cases to protect the crystal? I'll take it but don't think it solves a current problem in the master line.
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


Not that there is a crystal problem to fix

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For that kind of money I think I would just buy the GA-1000-2A and call it a day.


----------



## John_Harrison (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey G-fellas

It seems that there is some last minute color change for the -1A version of the watch, i.e. the yellow markers seem to be gone, or maybe not...

(Just noticed when I looked at the pictures from the Japanese website, see below).

New version with white accents...








Old version (shown before) on the left with yellow accents...









Think I prefer the new version, or maybe this is just a mistake on the website? The European -1AER is still listed with the yellow accents. :think:

JH


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

John_Harrison said:


> Hey G-fellas
> 
> It seems that there is some last minute color change for the -1A version of the watch, i.e. the yellow markers seem to be gone, or maybe not...
> 
> ...


I noticed the same this morning. I do prefer the aged yellow look, though. Unfortunatelly that seems to be only an early prototype. Such a shame.

Failing that, the yellow 9A model is my fave out of the current three. Haven't seen the incoming rumored gold/black gwg1000gb model yet,though.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

John_Harrison said:


> Hey G-fellas
> 
> It seems that there is some last minute color change for the -1A version of the watch, i.e. the yellow markers seem to be gone, or maybe not...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that as well, but thought might have been a rendering error. If true, this is the first reference to the black one having white accents, which I actually prefer


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i liked those cream markers.
if they've really changed to white, guess i can finally strike this mudmaster off my list


----------



## rlx200 (Jul 27, 2015)

Everdying said:


> i liked those cream markers.
> if they've really changed to white, guess i can finally strike this mudmaster off my list


still looks cream......


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> For that kind of money I think I would just buy the GA-1000-2A and call it a day.


Couldn't agree more, or better the updated GA-1100 without the trademark GA-1000 unhappy face. It is not triple sensor, has no gas mask light button, nor has mud-resist capability, but still a very decent Aviator for money's worth.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Some (Me) happen to like the unhappy face. I agree the GA-1000 and GA-1100, are a great value. Again, others may argue but that's what makes the Gshocks great imo, the variety is endless.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rlx200 said:


> still looks cream......
> 
> View attachment 4819601


The 2 on top would be my choice.

http://zonacasio.blogspot.hk/2015/07/el-g-shock-mudmaster-pensado-para-los.html?m=1

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brasso (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't normally like the exagerated angular looks of the Rangeman line, but with all the features this one has plus the ani-digi, I really WANT.

I just hope it's affordable for what it is. Casio ain't Rolex.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Brasso said:


> I don't normally like the exagerated angular looks of the Rangeman line, but with all the features this one has plus the ani-digi, I really WANT.
> 
> I just hope it's affordable for what it is. Casio ain't Rolex.


Affordable is a relative term. To me, its a pricey G.


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

This looks like it will land between 600-700 USD. Next few months will confirm. 

True its a premium price for a g shock but I think they did a good job with this one. Honestly I'm thinking of selling off my current mudman for this. 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

Any updated release date?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

paulphilly said:


> Any updated release date?


Post #41 MCZK .....

First week August 2015 ...[ 7 August ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rlx200 (Jul 27, 2015)

a few more pics...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking good, I was ready to hate the Mudmaster, so there won't be another I ''must have''. But I'm liking it more and more.

I'm curious though, if prices will drop dramaticaly just like it happened with Rangeman? $300 when it was released and now you can get it new for $180. Almost 50 % price drop in a year or two, I can wait if that will be the case.


----------



## Brasso (Sep 3, 2013)

I won't be paying more than maybe $250 tops for a Casio. There are many other watches I'd rather have at a $700 + price point that won't depreciate like a used car after I open up the tin. I guess I'll have to wait a few years to own one of these.


----------



## Pharmagator (Jul 21, 2015)

&*^$#%($#^% CASIO!!!! TAKE MY MONEY!!!! (I will just have to hide this from my wife, and then sneak it into the rotation...(i.e. "you've seen this one before, dear...")


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Pharmagator said:


> &*^$#%($#^% CASIO!!!! TAKE MY MONEY!!!! (I will just have to hide this from my wife, and then sneak it into the rotation...(i.e. "you've seen this one before, dear...")


...and here I thought I was the only one to use that excuse on the misus.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Pharmagator said:


> &*^$#%($#^% CASIO!!!! TAKE MY MONEY!!!! (I will just have to hide this from my wife, and then sneak it into the rotation...(i.e. "you've seen this one before, dear...")


Good luck trying to blend in with what looks like a freaking Transformer on your wrist!


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

*looks at the size specs*
Um... no thanks. I don't want a hockey puck on my wrist.

Speaking of which, I think it's time for me to buy an ABC watch. Rangeman seems to be the best choice for me right now.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

check the pic below










the light button makes an indentation on upper part of the strap.so this means that in mudmaster also you cant use a custom strap (atleast not easily) like in prw 3500 or prg 270 or even rangeman etc.
and this means that like gulfmaster the mudmaster,s strap will also be strictly limited for use in this model alone.no custom straps most likely.
and i was earlier thinking that mudmaster had an advantage over gulfmaster that its strap may be changed easily with some custom strap.
but casio straps usually last good time unless some accident happens.mudamster is still great watch but wont buy it unless its around the price of gulfmaster.paying almost double the price of gulfmaster is not justifiable in my personal opinion.
anyway these days i am hunting for prg 300 blue one.lets see if i get it


----------



## rlx200 (Jul 27, 2015)

Agree hiker...

The good thing is that it seems the strap geometry is similar to the Gulfmaster, ie the strap is almost perpendicular to the watch face, which means it will likely be extremely comfortable like the Gulfie.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

LOVE that yellow strap version!

But no way am I getting it at $700. Maybe if it goes down to $400 or so...:rodekaart


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Pharmagator*  
&*^$#%($#^% CASIO!!!! TAKE MY MONEY!!!! (I will just have to hide this from my wife, and then sneak it into the rotation...(i.e. *"you've seen this one before, dear..."*)



Shofixti said:


> ...and here I thought I was the *only one to use that excuse on the misus.*


Speaking of 'hockey pucks' ... it's unbelievable that so many of you *REALLY* believe that your wives are letting you slide by with this excuse! o|

"Oh, have I ?!!" is not a statement of compliance [God bless your pointed little heads] :-d:-d:-d

It is simply the sound of the breach opening & another piece of ammo being inserted for future 'Total Recall' ! :think::think::think:

*SO**oo * much to learn ... :-d


----------



## Pharmagator (Jul 21, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Originally Posted by *Pharmagator*
> &*^$#%($#^% CASIO!!!! TAKE MY MONEY!!!! (I will just have to hide this from my wife, and then sneak it into the rotation...(i.e. *"you've seen this one before, dear..."*)
> 
> Speaking of 'hockey pucks' ... it's unbelievable that so many of you *REALLY* believe that your wives are letting you slide by with this excuse! o|
> ...


Deep in my soul I know you are right... this worked on the first wife (didn't marry her for her brains...) - the current spousal unit is another story... too damn smart...

I have a feeling that there will come (in the immortal words of Doc Holiday) "a Reckoning" with my bride... but she chooses to overlook stuff for now... who knows? maybe I'll just die before the day of reckoning arrives?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Pharmagator said:


> Deep in my soul I know you are right... this worked on the first wife (didn't marry her for her brains...) - the current spousal unit is another story... too damn smart...
> 
> I have a feeling that there will come (in the immortal words of Doc Holiday) "a Reckoning" with my bride... but she chooses to overlook stuff for now... who knows? maybe I'll just die before the day of reckoning arrives?


How many mulligan Brides does one get in life? No fair! You got a do over. LOL


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

hiker said:


> check the pic below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


abit hard to say without seeing the caseback, or even removing the strap.
the moulded part of the strap around the light button may just be thinner and resting on the case still.
the spring bar does seem to be below the light button, so maybe there is space and a possibility that a nato can fit thru.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

And now officially announced on Japanese gshock.jp site. 

It appears the pedestrian model -1A will retain its inotially shown creamy/vintage yellow accents instead of classic white for a change. Nice one Casio!

My fave is still yellow model with its slightly subdued dial and bezel look and feel and black (DLC?) light button. 

As for the aftermarket straps, I agree with the last poster, the light button while lowered in profile it shouldn't interfere with straps like nato, zulu, leather, cloth etc. There's an exploded view photo you can google to see that the lugs and lug holes are positioned qiite a bit lower than the bottom of the light button.


----------



## ianm74 (Mar 15, 2015)

I see the mudmaster is now up on the biccamera.com website ( biccamera is one of the big electronics retailers in Japan ), with a purchase price of 60,480 JPY inc tax. That's 25% off the official Casio price - even before its released. Is that standard for new G's ?

ƒrƒbƒNƒJƒ�ƒ‰Â.|Â.ƒJƒVƒIÂ.G-SHOCK �uMUDMASTER TOUGH MVT. MULTI BAND 6�v GWG-1000-1A3JF


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Apparently this model has features that we didn't even know it had?!!! MADmaster??!!!! For people with anger management issues, who will have mastery over them when wearing this watch??!!! :-d:-d:-d Cause it also says it has "MAD Resist"!!! :-d:-d


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

2 stores on Rakuten now have it up for pre-order at about 60k yen. A great discount from the 80k MRSP.


----------



## ianm74 (Mar 15, 2015)

Google translate right ? ha ha. Its because the Japanese is written like :

マッドマスター, Maddomasuta

And because of the way English words get transliterated into Japanese, both mud and mad are written and pronounced exactly the same.

As you can see at this handy Japanese - English dictionary site :
マッド · Tangorin Japanese Dictionary

So google translate doesn't know which one to pick.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

MCZK said:


> 2 stores on Rakuten now have it up for pre-order at about 60k yen. A great discount from the 80k MRSP.


but still about $100 more than what i would pay


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Saw it pop-up at a dealer here, in the Netherlands. €699 is way too expensive compared with the Rangeman.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

ianm74 said:


> Google translate right ? ha ha. Its because the Japanese is written like :
> 
> マッドマスター, Maddomasuta
> 
> ...


That little headline was taken directly from the product page from a Rakuten seller. Maybe THEY used google translate - I don't know... ;-)


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

First little video of this little beast:






Yummy little thing...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Joakim Agren said:


> First little video of this little beast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm over the smart crown. I had the GPW-1000, and I decided that the crown adds excess bulk to the profile by forcing the watch to be thick enough to accommodate. It also seems to be a potential weak spot for leaks.
A watch like this wants to be manipulated with fat fingers that mash the buttons, such as with gloves. If the 5600 had taller buttons, that would be my ideal.
I like the countdown feature, and having to use a separate function/motion to adjust that is annoying.
These kinds of watches seem to want to be used with 2 hands.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

the lower starting price is VERY promising for a future plateau price :-!


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

60k yen is "lower"?

anyway "maddomasuta" will sell well.no doubts about that.lets see how its prices are after 6 months.if fair than it must fall to level of gulfmaster which is better looking than it no doubt.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

Phreddo said:


> I'm over the smart crown. I had the GPW-1000, and I decided that the crown adds excess bulk to the profile by forcing the watch to be thick enough to accommodate. It also seems to be a potential weak spot for leaks.
> A watch like this wants to be manipulated with fat fingers that mash the buttons, such as with gloves. If the 5600 had taller buttons, that would be my ideal.
> I like the countdown feature, and having to use a separate function/motion to adjust that is annoying.
> These kinds of watches seem to want to be used with 2 hands.


I also feel that mudmaster like watch must have been better off without a crown.so called smart access is not worth putting a potential weak spot in form of a crown button that adds bulk also...mudmaster like watches are for use in roughest of environment.and i am not saying the crown makes it weaker but still one will be hesitant to use it in very tough conditions when casio itself says to be careful if crown is popped out accidentally in water etc .
mudmaster must have been like a cross between rangeman and prg 550,not a cross between rangeman and prw 6000.roughly speaking i mean


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Another video from Russia. Note the S for sample inscribed on the back. The lighting is not as good as some of the other videos but still a nice hands on look at the watch. At around the 15 second mark there is I good side view, looks like this one may hug the wrist quite well.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Shopping in japan, web site has these for $512 pre order with an expected delivery of August 7.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

hiker said:


> 60k yen is "lower"?
> 
> anyway "maddomasuta" will sell well.no doubts about that.lets see how its prices are after 6 months.if fair than it must fall to level of gulfmaster which is better looking than it no doubt.


msrp was 80k so 3/4 of that price before official release def. makes it much lower or "lower"

now if everyone held off buying one for a month theyll have to drop their price :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Another video from Russia. Note the S for sample inscribed on the back. The lighting is not as good as some of the other videos but still a nice hands on look at the watch. At around the 15 second mark there is I good side view, looks like this one may hug the wrist quite well.


Great find K&L  Thanks 4 posting.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great find K&L  Thanks 4 posting.


No sweat...Obsession is a mofo ;-)



soulbridgemedia said:


> msrp was 80k so 3/4 of that price before official release def. makes it much lower or "lower"


Exactly. It now seems to be priced right between the GPW and Gulfmaster. Seems logical to me.

I too am eager to find out what the plateau will be once the initial hype has worn off. Also, I'm curious to see if the price will jump a bit (over the presale prices) upon release.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Oldbugr said:


> Shopping in japan, web site has these for $512 pre order with an expected delivery of August 7.


They're all $487 on Rakuten, though!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> They're all $487 on Rakuten, though!


It would be even less with the current 8x points offer, this is really tempting me to pre order one. I've never bought a G upon release, and going through all the initial hype


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Knives and Lint said:


> Another video from Russia. Note the S for sample inscribed on the back. The lighting is not as good as some of the other videos but still a nice hands on look at the watch. At around the 15 second mark there is I good side view, looks like this one may hug the wrist quite well.


Great find! That lug design looks promising indeed, should be a good fit on even smaller wrist. It's great to also finally see the back of the watch, I noticed that the sapphire glass is etched on the back, also really happy to see Japan H. I am sad though that along with the Gulfmaster, there are no mascot etched on the back like they used to do on the master of g line, really gave it that extra bit of character


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> It would be even less with the current 8x points offer, this is really tempting me to pre order one. I've never bought a G upon release, and going through all the initial hype


You _*might*_ want to wait for Laox ... they credit you with the 8% VAT or Udetokei who at least toss in free shipping. :think:

Quelle Heure & Sunknots both keep the VAT. :roll:

*Ain't no guarantees, though !* The points bonus really is the 8% ... just withheld to use against a future purchase. :think:

What would 'Dirty Harry' say?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

"vibe resist", damn thats dumb.
will definitely bring out some goo gone should i get one.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> You _*might*_ want to wait for Laox ... they credit you with the 8% VAT or Udetokei who at least toss in free shipping. :think:
> 
> Quelle Heure & Sunknots both keep the VAT. :roll:
> 
> ...


You've given me some food for thoughts... Wasn't aware that Laox refund the 8% tax, if that's the case, there is no need to hurry in getting one. I still prefer to see it in person before deciding as well, waiting for it to be available in my local store towards the end of the month


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> You've given me some food for thoughts... Wasn't aware that Laox refund the 8% tax, if that's the case, there is no need to hurry in getting one. I still prefer to see it in person before deciding as well, waiting for it to be available in my local store towards the end of the month


Tokeikan, Katsuboya, Spunky & Sokit also rebate the VAT.

I'm sure there are others ... I just haven't dealt with them.

I would expect Tokeikan to get the watch [as well as Laox]... the other 3 might be 'iffy' for awhile.

How long the intro price lasts is the gamble, of course. :think:


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> Tokeikan, Katsuboya, Spunky & Sokit also rebate the VAT.
> 
> I'm sure there are others ... I just haven't dealt with them.
> 
> ...


So, do the prices usually go up again after the initial pre order? I've never looked at a launch this closely, so this is all new to me


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> So, do the prices usually go up again after the initial pre order? I've never looked at a launch this closely, so this is all new to me


My experience is limited to the last 6 months or so. Looking at the Gulfmaster ... it seems to have dropped back to the pre-sale price ... or lower once released worldwide.

Nothing 'Limited' about the Mudmaster ... so ??? Let's see what the more experienced members have to say.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I already can tell with the prices mentioned in the past few hours, some of you have your mouse hovering over pre-order button as I type.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

casio has some geniuses sitting in its marketing I guess.this is the right way to sell watches.make people feel they are getting a good bargain.anyway this is one good watch also.no doubt.


anyway lets see if its strap is cabon fiber or not.seems its not though.someone mentioned it has a sapphire crystal.this would I guess be good and justify its higher price atleast to a degree...


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Everdying said:


> "vibe resist", damn thats dumb.
> will definitely bring out some goo gone should i get one.


Someone told Casio that the original text: "Irresistible Vibrator" was somehow inappropriate.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

hiker said:


> *casio has some geniuses sitting in its marketing* I guess.this is the right way to sell watches.make people feel they are getting a good bargain.anyway this is one good watch also.no doubt.
> 
> anyway lets see if its strap is carbon fiber or not.seems its not though.someone mentioned it has a sapphire crystal.this would I guess be good and justify its higher price atleast to a degree...


*And they can all quote P. T. Barnum* ... letter & verse ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Mudmaster is now on Amazon U.S. site for $689!! :rodekaart


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Mudmaster is now on Amazon U.S. site for $689!! :rodekaart


I have to exercise discipline and not blow all my amex rewards points on this right now.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

689 at amazon.atleast the shipping is free:-d


ok.the sapphire glass is confirmed. but seems the strap is not carbon fiber.for an outdoor beater like this sapphire glass is a nice touch, but carbon fiber strap should also have been used ,specially as replacement straps are not easy to get everywhere.I know such straps last long time but mental satisfaction is also important!

anyway It will really be hard to decide between black and green/yellow version !and I think an all black version is also on cards later on.anyway lets see


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kung-fusion said:


> Someone told Casio that the original text: "Irresistible Vibrator" was somehow inappropriate.


No one else here thinks that's funny? You guys have no sense of humor.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Ordered today.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Are we taking bets on who is getting Mudmaster first already? My money is on JohnQ, he never dissapoints lol


----------



## ianm74 (Mar 15, 2015)

Took a couple of iPhone pics of the new Muddie at Shinjuku Bic Camera today. Even bigger in person than I was expecting


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

ianm74;Took a couple of iPhone pics of the new Muddie at Shinjuku Bic Camera today. Even bigger in person than I was expecting[/QUOTE said:


> Always appreciate the 'Home Court' pic's Ian ... Thanks ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Crater said:


> Are we taking bets on who is getting Mudmaster first already? My money is on JohnQ, he never dissapoints lol


OUCH ! ... I hope you didn't bet too much ... * JohnQ* is going to be a seller for a while before he's a buyer again ! :rodekaart

Geez ... now I feel badly ! :think:


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

ianm74 said:


> Took a couple of iPhone pics of the new Muddie at Shinjuku Bic Camera today. Even bigger in person than I was expecting


I think we should change the gpw1000 threads title, this is a real beast , its huge but i like the look, its look like aliens watch haha!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> OUCH ! ... I hope you didn't bet too much ... * JohnQ* is going to be a seller for a while before he's a buyer again ! :rodekaart
> 
> Geez ... now I feel badly ! :think:


No need to feel badly....he can just shift his money to me! :-d My Muddy should be leaving Japan today!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> No need to feel badly....he can just shift his money to me! :-d My Muddy should be leaving Japan today!


Great news Time4Playnow   Pls plenty of photos as always. Get mine a bit later; guess mid/end August


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great news Time4Playnow   Pls plenty of photos as always. Get mine a bit later; guess mid/end August


Thanks DSD, yes of course, plenty of photos will be posted. Between me and K&L, we should have the Mudmaster covered pretty well next week I'd guess! 

That's great that you are getting one later this month. We'll have a new Mudmaster club too! ;-)

This is what I really like to see:


----------



## ianm74 (Mar 15, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 4923489
> 
> 
> Always appreciate the 'Home Court' pic's Ian ... Thanks ! :-!:-!:-!


No worries. And thanks for rotating the photo. I didn't see a way to do that from the iPhone uploader


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Between me and K&L, we should have the Mudmaster covered pretty well next week I'd guess!
> 
> This is what I really like to see:


Cool! Mine left at the exact same time. I guess its all up to USPS and customs now. The only issue for me is that I plan to be staying the week at the beach next week. Luckily, that's only about 12 minutes away so I can easily come home for a bit on "out for delivery" day to stand vigil.

I look forward to your unveiling and finding out which colorway you picked


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Knives and Lint said:


> Cool! Mine left at the exact same time. I guess its all up to USPS and customs now. The only issue for me is that I plan to be staying the week at the beach next week. Luckily, that's only about 12 minutes away so I can easily come home for a bit on "out for delivery" day to stand vigil.
> 
> I look forward to your unveiling and finding out which colorway you picked


Awesome!! That's pretty funny that our Mudmasters are on the same flight apparently. Unfortunately I won't be at the beach next week, but I'll be coming home from work for lunch on the day it should be delivered!

Safe to assume that your Mudmaster will see some beach action? Should be safe from sand too, I'd think.

Yes, likewise, look forward to your pics as well.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Awesome!! That's pretty funny that our Mudmasters are on the same flight apparently. Unfortunately I won't be at the beach next week, but I'll be coming home from work for lunch on the day it should be delivered!
> 
> Safe to assume that your Mudmaster will see some beach action? Should be safe from sand too, I'd think.
> 
> Yes, likewise, look forward to your pics as well.


Finally ... a good old fashioned East Coast vs West Coast photo challenge! :-!:-d:-!:-d

Actually hope you both chose different models !?!?!? :think:


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Safe to assume that your Mudmaster will see some beach action? Should be safe from sand too, I'd think.
> 
> Yes, likewise, look forward to your pics as well.


Most definitely. Weather permitting I'll try to grab some sunrise shots with it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Cool! Mine left at the exact same time. I guess its all up to USPS and customs now. The only issue for me is that I plan to be staying the week at the beach next week. Luckily, that's only about 12 minutes away so I can easily come home for a bit on "out for delivery" day to stand vigil.
> 
> I look forward to your unveiling and finding out which colorway you picked


Simply love that K&L. Not long time ago you couldn't be bothered if you get yours in October, November or even later and now you feel the sensation being amongst the first of a brand new release and counting/ calculating the days   Awesome. It's pure fun I know and it's a great feeling too. Ask the others   Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> Finally ... a good old fashioned East Coast vs West Coast photo challenge! :-!:-d:-!:-d
> 
> Actually hope you both chose different models !?!?!? :think:


Hmmmm.....JohnQ -- no we're both on the East Coast. It's more of a Northern vs. Southern thing. ;-)

But it's also not a photo challenge - K&L would blow me away in that dept! :-d It's more of two forum members providing a variety of photos for everyone to see what the Mudmaster is all about.  I'm looking forward to it!

As for the different models -- I believe K&L said he was getting the green one. I can say I did not order that one... So we should have pics of two different models in the coming week! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm.....JohnQ -- no we're both on the East Coast. It's more of a Northern vs. Southern thing. ;-)
> 
> But it's also not a photo challenge - K&L would blow me away in that dept! :-d It's more of two forum members providing a variety of photos for everyone to see what the Mudmaster is all about.  I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> As for the different models -- I believe K&L said he was getting the green one. I can say I did not order that one... So we should have pics of two different models in the coming week! :-!


Oh ... this is even better ! North vs South !!! Yankee scum vs. Confederate dog !!! A veritable 'blood feud' handed down from generation to generation !!! Finally ... it will be settled !!! :think::think::think:

WUS ??? Not WWF???? ... Never mind ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys, interested in picking one of these up off rakuten but never bought off there before. Any advice on the sellers?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Just ordered one of the black ones off rakuten. I was impressed how quickly the vendor responded to my order and sent through payment details. They literally replied in like 5 mins and I was all done and paid for. 

I was tempted to pay for dhl to get it a bit quicker but knew the quote would be like 3x the cost of EMS.

Now the waiting game...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Just ordered one of the black ones off rakuten. I was impressed how quickly the vendor responded to my order and sent through payment details. They literally replied in like 5 mins and I was all done and paid for.
> 
> I was tempted to pay for dhl to get it a bit quicker but knew the quote would be like 3x the cost of EMS.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Depending on where you're located I think you did good by sticking with EMS, they have always been lightning fast in my experience. Mine left Japan last night after midnight and has already arrived in NY. I can even track it via USPS now. The rest of the journey it will travel USPS Priority Express.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


> Congrats! Depending on where you're located I think you did good by sticking with EMS, they have always been lightning fast in my experience. Mine left Japan last night after midnight and has already arrived in NY. I can even track it via USPS now. The rest of the journey it will travel USPS Priority Express.


Nice. I live in Australia so I'm hoping it only takes the 3 days it usually does.

This really is the ultimate G imo. Sold everything else off cos this combined everything I wanted into one package.

The only aspect I'm worried about is the smart crown - not that I live a rough lifestyle - but it certainly gives the watch a vulnerability it didn't need to have.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

congrats..mudmaster will be suited well for australian outback adventures.
dont worry about crown.be sure to always screw it back in after use .this is one product in which casio seems to have made a lot of effort,I am sure it wont disappoint.

lets see what comes next after mudmaster.frogmaster?but i wont be interested in that.as water sports is not my thing.and will casio ever release a rangemaster?may be with gps time keeping and basic gps coordinates as well as ABC functions?but ofcourse the full fledged gps cant be put in a solar powered watch as yet.so lets see


----------



## elavate7 (Jan 5, 2015)

I love the looks and everything about this watch, the problem is its HUGE!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

elavate7 said:


> I love the looks and everything about this watch, the problem is its HUGE!


If this is a big concern for you, you should wait until they are released in the U.S. and then see one in person at a store somewhere. There was concern among a lot of people (including me) about the size of the GPWs before they were released, and it turns out the size works very well for that watch! I liked it so much that I now have more than one.

My Mudmaster arrived in NY over the weekend and should be delivered tomorrow!! :-! Pics to follow!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Alright folks, I've been MIA. I believe I got 4 peeps getting it soon and in transit?

Right on!

-Knives & Lint

-Time4playnow

-Ryan Bishop

and

-andyahs

Well done you guys! As for me, I am with JohnQFord on this. 

Not at the moment but will definitely get one for sure! 

Tom, will this be your first analogue/digital for a G? Finally! hehehe

Good luck to who gets it first! Remember, its not the race that matters, its the sharing with your 

F17 Familia 

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats to all who have one incoming!

I am going to wait and try one on in person to make sure it fits.

Until then, I'm definitely looking forward to LOTS of pics !!!

(BTW, can someone for ----'s sake change the title of the thread from "Mudman" to "Mudmaster" already? Geez.:rodekaart)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kawei said:


> Alright folks, I've been MIA. I believe I got 4 peeps getting it soon and in transit?
> 
> Right on!
> 
> ...


Yes my first analogue/ digital Kawei  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a tiny wrist and the GPW fit me fine. Plus this has the wings like the mudman which sit perpendicular to the lugs to accommodate for a small wrist. There's a video on YouTube where a guy is handling one and puts it on and hes got a small wrist. It looks like it fits him fine but it is big - there's no denying that but it is a G shock afterall so its got a big pedigree.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

saw one go for Y53k on a japanese auction, just under $600AU (about 425US) this makes me happy  almost like watching the countdown clock on new years eve! hoping my patience pays off and i get to make out with the cute girl at midnight 

...tho if "cute girl" refers to the gwg she'd prob be a bit of a minger, can drink me under the table and will probably cut a bish if she looked at her wrong hahaha


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Time4Playnow, Would love to see side by side photos of your GPW-1000 and GWG-1000 when you get the new Mudmaster! I think it would be interesting compare the size of each.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Time4Playnow, Would love to see side by side photos of your GPW-1000 and GWG-1000 when you get the new Mudmaster! I think it would be interesting compare the size of each.


No problem, will do!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Time4Playnow, Would love to see side by side photos of your GPW-1000 and GWG-1000 when you get the new Mudmaster! I think it would be interesting compare the size of each.


Welcome to the forum ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Ryan Bishop said:


> I have a tiny wrist and the GPW fit me fine. Plus this has the wings like the mudman which sit perpendicular to the lugs to accommodate for a small wrist. There's a video on YouTube where a guy is handling one and puts it on and hes got a small wrist. It looks like it fits him fine but it is big - [...]


I'd be less concerned of the watch being too large to fit my wrists, but rather that it would look rather silly. Were I to hold my arms up, I should already resemble a clock tower wearing my GW-A1000...

The GPW must be rather heavy as well, fortunately this one appears to have a resin case and ought to be lighter.

Is there a big watch wearing syndrome? Wearing a heavy watch always on the same wrist and briskly walking 10.000 steps a day, the bare minium to avoid an extremely unhealthy live, this should show in shoulder and lower arm strength after a few years. When the large watch trend continues, future archaeologists might find our skeletons to resemble those of the Mary Rose's archers with regard to asymmetry.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

sdog said:


> I'd be less concerned of the watch being too large to fit my wrists, but rather that it would look rather silly. Were I to hold my arms up, I should already resemble a clock tower wearing my GW-A1000...
> 
> The GPW must be rather heavy as well, fortunately this one appears to have a resin case and ought to be lighter.
> 
> Is there a big watch wearing syndrome? Wearing a heavy watch always on the same wrist and briskly walking 10.000 steps a day, the bare minium to avoid an extremely unhealthy live, this should show in shoulder and lower arm strength after a few years. When the large watch trend continues, future archaeologists might find our skeletons to resemble those of the Mary Rose's archers with regard to asymmetry.


I like big watches and actually think they look better on smaller wrists. I find that looking at a big watch on a chunky wrist just makes the wrist look too big. Having a small wrist allows all the attention to be on the watch lol.

Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

sdog said:


> I'd be less concerned of the watch being too large to fit my wrists, but rather that it would look rather silly. Were I to hold my arms up, I should already resemble a clock tower wearing my GW-A1000...
> 
> The GPW must be rather heavy as well, fortunately this one appears to have a resin case and ought to be lighter.
> 
> Is there a big watch wearing syndrome? Wearing a heavy watch always on the same wrist and briskly walking 10.000 steps a day, the bare minium to avoid an extremely unhealthy live, this should show in shoulder and lower arm strength after a few years. When the large watch trend continues, future archaeologists might find our skeletons to resemble those of the Mary Rose's archers with regard to asymmetry.


Since you seem to be unaware or the "big watch wearing" syndrome ... you are possibly also unaware of the current trend to wear a [similarly weighted] watch on each wrist to avoid the obvious

physical symmetry problems to which you refer ! Mental health experts have been applauding this practice for its contribution to ambidexterity & related intellectual 'exercising' of the brain.

Experts also agree that where budget precludes the wearing of 2 watches, those with only one watch should alternate wrist placement from left to right wrist every other day.

Once again ... problem solved !!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Since you seem to be unaware or the "big watch wearing" syndrome ... you are possibly also unaware of the current trend to wear a [similarly weighted] watch on each wrist to avoid the obvious
> 
> physical symmetry problems to which you refer ! Mental health experts have been applauding this practice for its contribution to ambidexterity & related intellectual 'exercising' of the brain.
> 
> ...


what are you guys on?!..and can I have some? Lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

sdog said:


> I'd be less concerned of the watch being too large to fit my wrists, but rather that it would look rather silly. Were I to hold my arms up, I should already resemble a clock tower wearing my GW-A1000...
> 
> The GPW must be rather heavy as well, fortunately this one appears to have a resin case and ought to be lighter.
> 
> Is there a big watch wearing syndrome? Wearing a heavy watch always on the same wrist and briskly walking 10.000 steps a day, the bare minium to avoid an extremely unhealthy live, this should show in shoulder and lower arm strength after a few years. When the large watch trend continues, future archaeologists might find our skeletons to resemble those of the Mary Rose's archers with regard to asymmetry.


You end up with an arm like this from the skittles commercial.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

It has arrived!!

Is this the first on F17? If so, that's a first for me. Either way I gotta call it a tie with Time4Playnow because without him I would've never been alerted to the pre-sale, and his should be in today as well.

Initial impressions: I love it. Quite the wrist presence. To my eye, it is similar in size to the Beast GPW, but hugs the wrist better due to the tabs (dare I say wings?) at the lugs. I have a busy day (of play) today so I won't be able to take the band apart just yet for a closer look at the construction. Just wanted to make a quick post upon arrival.

Here's some quick pics. More to come in the coming days of course.



No special box like the GPW, just the typical Japan market packaging


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Huge congrats K&L. Looks absolutely terrific. Well done  Love the green version. You guys are awesome. Now awaiting Time4Playnow's beauty. Enjoy  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome, K&L! Congrats and thanks for the pics!

Frankly, it looks huge, but does appear to hug the wrist well. Can the "wings" be removed?

Can't wait for more details! b-)

*edit: Maybe you or Time4Playnow could start a new thread for this watch with a strong and clear title?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm starting to not like you guys. Correction, my wallet is starting to not like you guys. Nice looking G. Now the question is, can I wait until the prices come down a bit? Hmmmm........


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats K&L, first Mudmaster on the forum, that surely counts for something 

Looks really good on your photos, much better then on the first phots we've seen from Casio. It does look like a mixture of Rangeman and Aviators. I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions after wearing it for few days and comparison how it feels on the wrist compared to the Rangeman and the others.


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

Congrat K&L, its a real beast and I think its more eyecatching than gpw1000. I hope to see the other colors in real world.
Its nice to open up a review thread for it.
cheers


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn it looks sweet next the GPW. I should hopefully get mine in tomorrow and I'll post some pictures and wrist shots. Mines the all black with the beige accents. I love the muted retro tan colour.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgdtown (Aug 23, 2012)

Knives and Lint said:


> It has arrived!!
> 
> Is this the first on F17? If so, that's a first for me. Either way I gotta call it a tie with Time4Playnow because without him I would've never been alerted to the pre-sale, and his should be in today as well.
> 
> ...


WOW, congrats!!! Looks very nice I must say!


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> It has arrived!!
> [...]


It is rather fortunate that the first GWG has arrived at a forum member who really knows how to make excellent photos!

Looking at the last picture, i suppose the _beast_ has either to be renamed the _pet_ or an even more beastly nickname for the new GWG has to be found. In my opinion, the GPW is not only declassed in size, but most importantly, in good looks.

K&L, if you have a moment, could you please post a side-by-side of your GWG with the GPW lying on their faces? Such that the height of both watches can be seen. Were you to have any other other aviator, it would be extremely useful to many if they could see that in comparison to your splendid new watch as well.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> It has arrived!!
> 
> Is this the first on F17? If so, that's a first for me. Either way I gotta call it a tie with Time4Playnow because without him I would've never been alerted to the pre-sale, and his should be in today as well.
> 
> ...


Congratulations *K&L* ! We're off to the races. :-!:-!:-!

Piowa has set up the counting thread ... doesn't get much more 'official' than that ! |>|>|>


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry if it's been answered already but any guesses on price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Storz said:


> Sorry if it's been answered already but any guesses on price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine off rakuten for about $700 AUD including EMS shipping to Australia.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CONGRATS K&L, that's a VERY cool looking new GWG!! Your pics are great, as usual. This green-strapped model looks even better in real pics than I thought it would. That must mean that it looks fantastic in person!! :-!

You may notice, my post does not contain any photos.... Came home for lunch today expecting to be home in time to get my GWG. Low and behold, there was a delivery note on the door!! :rodekaart To make matters worse, when I checked online this evening, I saw that I missed the delivery guy by only TEN minutes!!!! o|o|o|o|o| Son of a :rodekaart This was not my regular mailman, cause if it were he would have left it on my porch like he normally does. Instead, someone else left the delivery notice and I'll have to pick it up tomorrow at the post office. Oh well, it gives me something to look forward to tomorrow! ;-)

Looking forward to more pics of yours!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> CONGRATS K&L, that's a VERY cool looking new GWG!! Your pics are great, as usual. This green-strapped model looks even better in real pics than I thought it would. That must mean that it looks fantastic in person!! :-!
> 
> You may notice, my post does not contain any photos.... Came home for lunch today expecting to be home in time to get my GWG. Low and behold, there was a delivery note on the door!! :rodekaart To make matters worse, when I checked online this evening, I saw that I missed the delivery guy by only TEN minutes!!!! o|o|o|o|o| Son of a :rodekaart This was not my regular mailman, cause if it were he would have left it on my porch like he normally does. Instead, someone else left the delivery notice and I'll have to pick it up tomorrow at the post office. Oh well, it gives me something to look forward to tomorrow! ;-)
> 
> Looking forward to more pics of yours!


We all share your disappointment ! :---(

Boy ... when you can't trust the Post Office ...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Storz said:


> Sorry if it's been answered already but any guesses on price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically $485 on Rakuten + $13 to $17 shipping.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Knives and Lint said:


> It has arrived!!
> 
> Is this the first on F17? If so, that's a first for me. Either way I gotta call it a tie with Time4Playnow because without him I would've never been alerted to the pre-sale, and his should be in today as well.


looks every bit how i dreamed it would knl! :-! sadly it only increases my thirst and weakens my resolve to hold out for a better price! haha

ps. not to rain on your parade but first on f17 would be mrshoque, 3 weeks ago, but hes got the mad hook ups lol so i guess you would be the first via semi regular means 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-monday-july-20th-2015-wruw-2155426.html#post18272810


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

sdog said:


> It is rather fortunate that the first GWG has arrived at a forum member who really knows how to make excellent photos!
> 
> Looking at the last picture, i suppose the _beast_ has either to be renamed the _pet_ or an even more beastly nickname for the new GWG has to be found. In my opinion, the GPW is not only declassed in size, but most importantly, in good looks.
> 
> K&L, if you have a moment, could you please post a side-by-side of your GWG with the GPW lying on their faces? Such that the height of both watches can be seen. Were you to have any other other aviator, it would be extremely useful to many if they could see that in comparison to your splendid new watch as well.


so what does that make the king? the litter box? hahahaaha

i think the gwg should just join the fold of BEASTMASTERS


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

soulbridgemedia said:


> looks every bit how i dreamed it would knl! :-! sadly it only increases my thirst and weakens my resolve to hold out for a better price! haha
> 
> ps. not to rain on your parade but first on f17 would be mrshoque, 3 weeks ago, but hes got the mad hook ups lol so i guess you would be the first via semi regular means
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-monday-july-20th-2015-wruw-2155426.html#post18272810


The Mudmaster was only officially released on Aug 7th or 8th, so in my book K&L is still the first to have one! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> looks every bit how i dreamed it would knl! :-! sadly it only increases my thirst and weakens my resolve to hold out for a better price! haha
> 
> ps. not to rain on your parade but first on f17 would be mrshoque, 3 weeks ago, but hes got the mad hook ups lol so i guess you would be the first via semi regular means
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-monday-july-20th-2015-wruw-2155426.html#post18272810


Sorry ... *K&L *wins ! :-!:-!:-!

One wrist pic of a promo watch is insufficient claim to ownership. :-s

There had been other shots in watch shops, etc. that don't count ... that one picture was no different. :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep  K&L my hero.. Ahead only by a very small margin ( coz Time4Playnow's postman ;-) didn't read this thread ) but still enough 2 take the outright lead


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

My G just landed in Oz. Should have it tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Would love to see a picture of the caseback. Does it have a mascot?


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Ryan Bishop said:


> My G just landed in Oz. Should have it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


No mascot unfortunately.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Shofixti said:


> Would love to see a picture of the caseback. Does it have a mascot?


Like the gulfmaster, this has no mascot either, unfortunately


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Could I kindly ask one of you early Mudmaster adopters to provide a little info on the strap, its width at lugs, its contoured wings attachment specifics and/or restrictions or possibly remove the straps and take some 'open' lug photos. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, guys, here's the MASTER Muddy!!! :-!

Tasks to-do today:

1) go to Post Office, pick up Muddy
2) take pics of unboxing
3) take plenty more pics!
4) wear awesome new Mudmaster!!

Check, check, check, and check!! All accomplished! First impressions -- this thing IS a BEAST!! Similar in size to the GPW if not a little larger.... But it is definitely in BEAST mode! :-d

Couple surprises -- the strap is not a true yellow as it looked in some previous pics! Rather, it's more of a golden color......and as you will see from my pics, fans of a certain team just LOVE black and gold combos!!!!!  :-!

The other BIG surprise is that, while it has a smart crown as we all knew it did, it has an ACTUAL screw-down crown!! (not the 1/4 turn, indent-type lock of the other smart crown Gs) I guess they figured to be a true MASTER of mud, it had to be an actual screw-down crown. Good choice Casio!

Finally, I love that the dial numerals are cream or beige colored, NOT straight white. Looks good!!

Few more pics to follow. Enjoy!!  And btw, thanks again to Quelleheure for another outstanding Rakuten experience!

Love seeing this box!



All wrapped up nice and tight!





International warranty card is nice!




The unveiling!!!!






And straight to the wrist!!!


Notice how the 'wings' and strap design allow it to hug the wrist really well!


Love that MASTER of MUD goodness!!!



*** Red marking on crown allows you to see if it's unlocked when wearing it!

The "Japan H" indicates it was made at the Yamagata factory. And tough to see in pic, but it says "sapphire glass" at the top.



BEASTLY dimensions!




NOW you see why I chose this color scheme!!!







Strap feels tough and very solid!


This thing SCREAMS of quality and BEASTLY robustness! Sooooooo glad I ordered one!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, btw, the strap width at the lugs is 'approximately' 27mm --- don't take this as firm because my ruler is non-digital...

...and a few more pics next to the GPW and Ranger. The GPW must still remain the Beast, but this new Muddy is definitely in the same league!!! :-! It kinda makes the Ranger seem small! (sort of)

I know someone will ask too -- my wrist size is 7.25. This Mudmaster is LARGE, the lugs do not overhang my wrist but it's close. Depth is 17-18mm.

Next to the BEAST --- nay, now I say there are TWO Beasts!! :-d But you can see from this pic, the GPW still wins in lug-to-lug size.





And the Ranger:



This Beast is guaranteed to be a true MASTER of MUD!! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Huge congrats Time4Playnow. Awesome post and big thanks for the comparison shots. Really big! Love the colour theme. Enjoy the beauty  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful! Huge congrats T4PN!...I love that version as well. I may have to pick up a spare yellow strap sometime for the occasional swap. Thanks again for alerting me to the pre-sale. Great comparison shots as well. This thing really does wear like a beast in and of itself. Enjoy!

Thanks also to everyone for all the kindness that F17 is well known for.

I will try to take the band apart and let you guys know more about the construction as soon as possible. However, it may be a few days, as I am staying at the beach for the rest of the week, only taking the short trip home a few times a day to tend to the animals.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Knives and Lint said:


> Beautiful! Huge congrats T4PN!...I love that version as well. I may have to pick up a spare yellow strap sometime for the occasional swap. Thanks again for alerting me to the pre-sale. Great comparison shots as well. This thing really does wear like a beast in and of itself. Enjoy!
> 
> Thanks also to everyone for all the kindness that F17 is well known for.
> 
> I will try to take the band apart and let you guys know more about the construction as soon as possible. However, it may be a few days, as I am staying at the beach for the rest of the week, only taking the short trip home a few times a day to tend to the animals.


Thanks, K&L, and DSD!! You know, receiving a watch like this makes it that much MORE fun when it can be shared with such a great group of like-minded folks!  So thanks to you all as well for your kindness and enthusiasm.

And glad you are willing to take the band apart, K&L, cause that's not something on my agenda anytime soon. :-d

Unfortunately, I DO have to work today. But the new Master of Mud will be on my wrist! :-!

Oh, almost forgot to mention -- if possible I may pick up a black strap for the occasional swap to the all blacked-out look! (or, mostly blacked out!)


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Ha I knew you were going for the yellow strap one...:-d

Very nice indeed! Hopefully perhaps you can also take a shoot with it out in the sun to get to see the yellow at its finest? Perhaps a comparison with other yellow G's as well could be interesting?:-!

What is the color of that bezel ring? Is it gold or silver?:think:

Can you take a picture of the buckle and strap keeper? It looks like the Mudmaster might have the same very good little flap at the end of the strap like the Rangeman does to prevent the keeper from sliding of (something the Gulfmaster is sadly lacking:-(). A size comparison with the Gulfmaster is something I also would be interesting in seeing?:-!

Considering the heft in this how is the alarm volume compared to the Rangeman? Does the buttons beep when pushed?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

One with the crown locked and the crown unlocked....


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Joakim Agren said:


> Ha I knew you were going for the yellow strap one...:-d
> 
> Very nice indeed! Hopefully perhaps you can also take a shoot with it out in the sun to get to see the yellow at its finest? Perhaps a comparison with other yellow G's as well could be interesting?:-!
> 
> ...


Thanks Joakim. Ah, all valid questions, but won't have time to answer them now. (will take more comparison shots later) I DID take a photo of the buckle and keeper to see what it looks like before it gets scratched from desk diving, but due to technical issues I could not post the pic. Will do so later. The bezel ring -- i.e., where the city names are? It is black, but a glossy black. ;-)

Didn't check alarm volume - I never use the alarms on my Gs. The button presses feel very solid though. They 'could' beep - but I always mute that. ;-)

Gotta go, enjoy for now!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

How you guys like the piston mud-resist buttons? Easier to push than old Muddy's? Like to see someone actually test them in mud, too. ;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks Joakim. Ah, all valid questions, but won't have time to answer them now. (will take more comparison shots later) I DID take a photo of the buckle and keeper to see what it looks like before it gets scratched from desk diving, but due to technical issues I could not post the pic. Will do so later. The bezel ring -- i.e., where the city names are? It is black, but a glossy black. ;-)
> 
> Didn't check alarm volume - I never use the alarms on my Gs. The button presses feel very solid though. They 'could' beep - but I always mute that. ;-)
> 
> Gotta go, enjoy for now!


I will never understand why you guys never use alarms on a digital watch.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> One with the crown locked and the crown unlocked....


Congratulations *T4PN* ... well done! :-!:-!:-!

Great pic's ... shame you couldn't get Patriots colors & had to settle ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

watch_geek2014 said:


> How you guys like the piston mud-resist buttons? Easier to push than old Muddy's? Like to see someone actually test them in mud, too. ;-)


Your generosity knows no bounds ... might as well throw in the 'drop test' too !!! :-d:-d:-d

And if you can find a guy operating a jackhammer & get him to wear it for about 1/2 an hour ? :think: :-d:-d


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

That watch looks nothing shy of HUGE. I will have to try this one on in the store before making the plunge, as my Rangeman already feels pretty large.


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

congrats. Loved all of the pictures. Thanks for helping me pick out my next watch. I really think this is a good looking watch. K&L...I just bought a GA1000 because I like the lume. I know you have that model as well. I was wondering how much larger the new watch is.

Charlie


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Few more pics I could not upload earlier - Flickr problems. Some in the sun, for Joakim (a "golden yellow" is how I'd describe it), plus the buckle/keeper. ;-)

I gotta say in all honesty guys, I am kinda blown away by the feel and presence of this watch!! :-!:-!:-! IMO it has all of the presence and quality feel of the GPW (and not nearly the cost)! And, the wings/strap design keep this sucker planted firmly on the wrist - it does not slide around!

I have what might be good news (or possibly bad news) for: any of you who own and love the GPW; any of you who like large, chunky Gs; ANYone who is intrigued by photos of this watch ---- the good (or bad) news is, you MUST get one!!! :-d:-d:-d I mean this, as much as I've ever meant this about any G -- you need to try this one on your wrist if you are even remotely interested in it!! I can virtually guarantee that you will NOT be sending it back!!  I'm very serious about this. I love it!!!

So my advice is, get it, get it, get it, BUY, BUY, BUY NOW!!!! Is that clear enough??!!! :-!

* Edit: I do not work for Casio and am not affiliated with them in any way, other than having a small fortune in Gs/Protreks. I was not paid for this endorsement. :-d:-d
** Double Edit: I take back anything negative that I ever said about this watch when it was first introduced!  :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

watch_geek2014 said:


> How you guys like the piston mud-resist buttons? Easier to push than old Muddy's? Like to see *someone actually test them in mud*, too. ;-)


hehehehe Yeah, about that testing in mud -- don't hold your breath on that one! LOL

Funny you ask about the buttons - I did notice that today. These buttons have a very different feel from the buttons on any other G or Protrek I own. MUCH easier to press than the buttons on the Mudman. But there is definitely some resistance there, I'm guessing from the gaskets?? But they are easy to press, there is no difficulty in doing it.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> hehehehe Yeah, about that testing in mud -- don't hold your breath on that one! LOL
> 
> Funny you ask about the buttons - I did notice that today. These buttons have a very different feel from the buttons on any other G or Protrek I own. MUCH easier to press than the buttons on the Mudman. But there is definitely some resistance there, I'm guessing from the gaskets?? But they are easy to press, there is no difficulty in doing it.


Just wondering how the buttons feel compared to the Rangeman? They have the same knurled buttons, but I'm assuming the different underlying structure gives them different feels


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> Just wondering how the buttons feel compared to the Rangeman? They have the same knurled buttons, but I'm assuming the different underlying structure gives them different feels


Yes, that is what I think as well - because they feel quite different than the Ranger's buttons when pressed...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Couple more pics to end an awesome day guys. :-!

I'm going to chill from this thread for awhile and wait for other posts from K&L, Ryan, and others who get the new Muddy! 



All the kids in the neighborhood heard about this new Master of Mud and came out to see what all of the fuss was about!! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Couple more pics to end an awesome day guys. :-!
> 
> I'm going to chill from this thread for awhile and wait for other posts from K&L, Ryan, and others who get the new Muddy!
> 
> ...


Fabulous posts, great job Time4Playnow. Massive thanks for your dedication and enthusiam. Love especially the sunshine shots. Nothing can beat bright sunlight IMHO. Fantastic. See you then in a bit. Well done guys 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

so does this thing actually glow?


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Just got mine! Damn this thing is huge! Even tho I have a tiny wrist it fits really snug and comfy due to the wings which sit perpendicular to the lugs.

Here's some pics.

































I know it looks huge on my puny wrist but I like it so that's all that matters to me.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Everdying said:


> so does this thing actually glow?


;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Just got mine! Damn this thing is huge! Even tho I have a tiny wrist it fits really snug and comfy due to the wings which sit perpendicular to the lugs.
> 
> Here's some pics.
> 
> ...


Yep, that is all that matters Ryan. CONGRATS!!! Great looking version of the Mudmaster!! Very nice pics -- but we want more!! :-d


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks good on you Ryan. You wear it well. Enjoy.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

skids1112 said:


> Looks good on you Ryan. You wear it well. Enjoy.


Thanks guys. I'll take some lume shots later tonight.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very very nice Ryan. Big congrats  Great that we got all 3 versions now.. Nicely done gents  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jesterphile (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks the goods Ryan.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> ;-)


ah nice.
so it has the weak black lume.
i would then guess the olive green glows the best, seeing as all its indices are white.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Just got mine! Damn this thing is huge! Even tho I have a tiny wrist it fits really snug and comfy due to the wings which sit perpendicular to the lugs.
> 
> Here's some pics.
> 
> ...


Atta' Boy Ryan ... the trio is now complete! :-!:-!:-!

That's all that matters to us too ... looks GREAT ! |>|>|>


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> The Mudmaster was only officially released on Aug 7th or 8th, so in my book K&L is still the first to have one! :-!





JohnQFord said:


> Sorry ... *K&L *wins ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> One wrist pic of a promo watch is insufficient claim to ownership. :-s
> 
> There had been other shots in watch shops, etc. that don't count ... that one picture was no different. :think:


ahahaha i didnt realise there were so many rules attached to "first on f17". silly me taking it literally!

i have a fair idea of who he is, hes not some faceless factory worker and i can almost say for certain the gwg has made its way proudly into his collection regardless of how he managed to get it. but for the first person to acquire it after the release date, with or without preordering, not from a local source then yes knl be kickin ass   (tho i did already said he was)

note: if this post has come out sounding bitter than yes maybe i am cos im trying oh so hard to resist the urge to pay more simply to get it a little sooner!! the johnny come lately tag just isnt sitting well with me right now, alright???!! :-(


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> ahahaha i didnt realise there were so many rules attached to "first on f17". silly me taking it literally!
> 
> i have a fair idea of who he is, hes not some faceless factory worker and i can almost say for certain the gwg has made its way proudly into his collection regardless of how he managed to get it. but for the first person to acquire it after the release date, with or without preordering, not from a local source then yes knl be kickin ass   (tho i did already said he was)
> 
> note: if this post has come out sounding bitter than yes maybe i am cos im trying oh so hard to resist the urge to pay more simply to get it a little sooner!! the johnny come lately tag just isnt sitting well with me right now, alright???!! :-(


More rules than you can shake a stick at ... they can be changed, deleted or added to at any time to appropriately suit the occasion ! :-d

As for acquiring the watch ... what in God's name have you done with all those Rakuten points ? :think: :-s


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

gahhhh! i knew you were going to remind me of those!!
ive got the little angel version of me sitting on my shoulder saying things like "that $1-200 that youll save is going to help alot going towards that new big sensor point and shoot when nikon finally pulls their finger out" and "eye on the prize, you dont need bragging rights, on getting it first, it wont matter in a couple weeks when theyre everywhere" and then *POOF* the johnq devil appears and stabs him with a pitchfork and is all like "what are you waiting for? waiting is for losers! winners are doers! do it, do it, do it!!"

i really should just stay away from these forums on release week ):


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> gahhhh! i knew you were going to remind me of those!!
> ive got the little angel version of me sitting on my shoulder saying things like "that $1-200 that youll save is going to help alot going towards that new big sensor point and shoot when nikon finally pulls their finger out" and "eye on the prize, you dont need bragging rights, on getting it first, it wont matter in a couple weeks when theyre everywhere" and then *POOF* the johnq devil appears and stabs him with a pitchfork and is all like "what are you waiting for? waiting is for losers! winners are doers! do it, do it, do it!!"
> 
> i really should just stay away from these forums on release week ):


Snap to son ... snap to !!! 

The GWG is there now at its [reduced] release price. Could be the best price you'll get ... you know how Casio screws around! :think:

On the other hand, have you ever seen the price of the 'latest' camera go anywhere but down ? Like ... a month or 2 after *you* buy it ???


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gents :- ) Looks like this coming Saturday/ Sunday I will be joining you ......... Guess the colour please


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

skids1112 said:


> congrats. Loved all of the pictures. Thanks for helping me pick out my next watch. I really think this is a good looking watch. K&L...I just bought a GA1000 because I like the lume. I know you have that model as well. I was wondering how much larger the new watch is.
> 
> Charlie


It is considerably bigger. I'll try to post some comparison pics when I can but you may wanna try one on if its a concern to you. This thing wears big.



Everdying said:


> ah nice.
> so it has the weak black lume.
> i would then guess the olive green glows the best, seeing as all its indices are white.


I can't say for certain, but I have noticed that the lume on mine seems exceptionally bright for a Casio. I'll get some lume shots up when I can.

Honestly though, I tend to switch the digital display on my ani/digis to time mode at night for ease of reading


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Gents :- ) Looks like this coming Saturday/ Sunday I will be joining you ......... Guess the colour please


Very cool, DSD!! My guess is you are getting the one I got, with the golden yellow strap! 

Oh and btw, congrats to Rocat for guessing right on the one I was getting! Of course I couldn't confirm that at the time! :-d


----------



## PhilR (Dec 20, 2006)

I might be in a minority here, but it would be nice to see this in a version with a positive digital display instead of negative. So much more functional in low light situations. Maybe a future release?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Everdying said:


> i would then guess the olive green glows the best, seeing as all its indices are white.


Here it is...Although I often find lume shots to be a bit deceptive, as the camera tends to compensate for the low light conditions

After a quick charge with the Surefire



After 5 min in the dark (actually looking at the time it was a little over 5)



After 10 min in the dark


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

After looking at the specs for this model I think it is worth mentioning as something to put in the negative column and that is that the timer is limited to only 60 minutes. Why are Casio doing this in 2015?:rodekaart

Not a deal breaker for me since I mostly use timers less then 60 minutes but it is worth mentioning as a warning to those who thinks long duration timers are important!:rodekaart


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Joakim Agren said:


> After looking at the specs for this model I think it is worth mentioning as something to put in the negative column and that is that the timer is limited to only 60 minutes. Why are Casio doing this in 2015?:rodekaart
> 
> Not a deal breaker for me since I mostly use timers less then 60 minutes but it is worth mentioning as a warning to those who thinks long duration timers are important!:rodekaart


Honestly, I've never understood why people need anymore than a 60 minute timer. Just set an alarm or even better use your phone.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Honestly, I've never understood why people need anymore than a 60 minute timer. Just set an alarm or even better use your phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Casio don't see the need for it either, including many others. 
I also agree, 60+ min countdown timer is overrated.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Honestly, I've never understood why people need anymore than a 60 minute timer. Just set an alarm or even better use your phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk





babola said:


> Casio don't see the need for it either, including many others.
> I also agree, 60+ min countdown timer is overrated.


I found it useful a few times over the last 15 years: E.g, during stopovers when i had to catch a train a while later, or during flights, to see at a a glance how long it would last.

However, a timer that can be set to increments smaller than a minute would be much more useful to me. In particular, I miss a 80 second timer when making tea.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Personally I find it faster and easier to use voice command on my phone to set a timer than to fiddle with the smart access crown to set a timer


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Personally I find it faster and easier to use voice command on my phone to set a timer than to fiddle with the smart access crown to set a timer


Yeah I'm not a fan of having to unscrew the smart crown and then dial through to adjust the settings. It's laborious and I have to actually take the watch off to do it. The smart crown is really just a clever bit of over-engineering by Casio to make us geeks salivate.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Does the SmartCrown really "Thread" or is it a cam lock like the GPW 1000's ???


----------



## New Coach (Nov 7, 2011)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Honestly, I've never understood why people need anymore than a 60 minute timer. Just set an alarm or even better use your phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I use the countdown timer at 4 hours all the time during state testing every Spring. Can't use my phone because the state says we can't have one on us during testing. No long timer won't be a deal breaker on the Mudmaster. I'll just wear my Ranger, or my Muddy, or...


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

STEELINOX said:


> Does the SmartCrown really "Thread" or is it a cam lock like the GPW 1000's ???


It actually threads which is really nice. It's a lot better than the GPW smart crown. You can screw it in really tightly.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ryan Bishop said:


> It actually threads which is really nice. It's a lot better than the GPW smart crown. You can screw it in really tightly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


When fully screwed in, does it rotate forwards and backwards slightly? Or is it solid without any play?


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> When fully screwed in, does it rotate forwards and backwards slightly? Or is it solid without any play?


There is a tiny bit of play but due to it screwing down there's no fear of it popping out like on the GPW. You do have to unscrew it quite a bit before it pops out and the thing I like is that when the crown is secured correctly you can't see the red ring. I think the red ring is a visual indicator that the crown isn't secure.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ryan Bishop said:


> There is a tiny bit of play but due to it screwing down there's no fear of it popping out like on the GPW. You do have to unscrew it quite a bit before it pops out and the thing I like is that when the crown is secured correctly you can't see the red ring. I think the red ring is a visual indicator that the crown isn't secure.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the confirmation, I asked because on my MRG-G1000, the crown has a bit of movement when fully screwed in, and was wondering if they have the same design with the mudmaster


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Knives and Lint said:


> Here it is...Although I often find lume shots to be a bit deceptive, as the camera tends to compensate for the low light conditions
> 
> After a quick charge with the Surefire
> 
> ...


nice, at least the lume is even looking all around.
sometimes dont understand what casio are thinking, and why couldnt they just use the same cream looking lume on all the indices for the yellow one.

anyway, is it still redeable after say 5hrs?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> Personally I find it faster and easier to use voice command on my phone to set a timer than to fiddle with the smart access crown to set a timer


Phones are for talking. Period.  Watches are for telling time, using timers, and alarms. Just sayin', I'd rather have a DW-290 than a Smartphone.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Everdying said:


> anyway, is it still redeable after say 5hrs?


what are you doing running around in pitch darkness for 5 hours? lol


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> Snap to son ... snap to !!!
> 
> The GWG is there now at its [reduced] release price. Could be the best price you'll get ... you know how Casio screws around! :think:
> 
> On the other hand, have you ever seen the price of the 'latest' camera go anywhere but down ? Like ... a month or 2 after *you* buy it ???


ahahaha every damn time :-(

gah, damn you and your logic! :-|:-|


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

soulbridgemedia said:


> Everdying said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, is it still redeable after say 5hrs?
> ...


in preparation for a star wars marathon


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Phones are for talking. Period.  Watches are for telling time, using timers, and alarms.


Nicely said! Some phones cannot simultaneously running multiple apps. Even the ones that can, you can't view them all at once. And yes, when you're putting the phone right next to your ear, you can't see anything else on the phone due to your neck ;-) and also due to most smart phones would automatically turn off the screen. Think of it this way, a smart phone is a generalist, tries to do everything but nothing especially good. A watch on the other hand is a specialist, doing 1 thing only and doing it very well.

As for all the comments about 60min timer is acceptable, let me tell you not only that some people will find a need for it, but also at the price of >$500 for each watch it's an unforgivable shortcoming for something this trivial. How much more development cost is for a 24 hours timer vs. a 60min timer? I say probably just a few dollars, given that you can get a $15 Casio watch with 24hr timer / 24hr stopwatch.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Nicely said! Some phones cannot simultaneously running multiple apps. Even the ones that can, you can't view them all at once. And yes, when you're putting the phone right next to your ear, you can't see anything else on the phone due to your neck ;-) and also due to most smart phones would automatically turn off the screen. Think of it this way, a smart phone is a generalist, tries to do everything but nothing especially good. A watch on the other hand is a specialist, doing 1 thing only and doing it very well.
> 
> As for all the comments about 60min timer is acceptable, let me tell you not only that some people will find a need for it, but also at the price of >$500 for each watch it's an unforgivable shortcoming for something this trivial. How much more development cost is for a 24 hours timer vs. a 60min timer? I say probably just a few dollars, given that you can get a $15 Casio watch with 24hr timer / 24hr stopwatch.


To be fair, most digital Gs have ample countdown timer and stop watch range, it is the analogue based Gs that have these limitation. I have a MRG-G1000D with its ridiculous 24 min stop watch, and I can see that it was a design decision. As the stopwatch is measured with the 8 o'clock sub dial, the choice comes down to a 24 hour stopwatch in 1 second incremental or a 24 minutes stopwatch in 0.2 second increments. I guess like a lot of automatic chronographs, having a watch that can measure small increment of time is much more exciting to advertise about then one that can measure a longer time period


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> To be fair, most digital Gs have ample countdown timer and stop watch range, it is the analogue based Gs that have these limitation. I have a MRG-G1000D with its ridiculous 24 min stop watch, and I can see that it was a design decision. As the stopwatch is measured with the 8 o'clock sub dial, the choice comes down to a 24 hour stopwatch in 1 second incremental or a 24 minutes stopwatch in 0.2 second increments. I guess like a lot of automatic chronographs, having a watch that can measure small increment of time is much more exciting to advertise about then one that can measure a longer time period


Well you're talking about analog G's using sub-dials to indicate stopwatch, that's a different story. The GWG-1000 here and the new G-Steel series are analog-digitals. Casio was able to make ana-digi's with longer timer and stopwatch close to a decade ago! https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-please-bring-back-duro-200-marlins-2245849.html The question is why can't they do it, today?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Well you're talking about analog G's using sub-dials to indicate stopwatch, that's a different story. The GWG-1000 here and the new G-Steel series are analog-digitals. Casio was able to make ana-digi's with longer timer and stopwatch close to a decade ago! https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-please-bring-back-duro-200-marlins-2245849.html The question is why can't they do it, today?


Good point. Isn't the limitation there dictated by the number of digits inside the digital display? Seems like there is only space for 6 digits, so at best they can only measure time to 99 minutes, unless they either

1. get rid of measurement less than 1 second, or (unlikely, as measuring in small increments seems to be always preferred)

2. use smaller digits to cram in more digits (this will hamper the legibility, especially on a negative display)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> Good point. Isn't the limitation there dictated by the number of digits inside the digital display? Seems like there is only space for 6 digits, so at best they can only measure time to 99 minutes, unless they either
> 
> 1. get rid of measurement less than 1 second, or (unlikely, as measuring in small increments seems to be always preferred)
> 
> 2. use smaller digits to cram in more digits (this will hamper the legibility, especially on a negative display)


True. Like a calculator, you can only calculate to as much precision as the number of digits it can display. But the GWG-1000's a big watch, they can always make the digital screen bigger. For example, the GA100, it's able to do 100hr stopwatch (1/1000 precision) and 24hr timer using relatively bigger digital displays. Or they can use newer technologies, like the scrolling screen some G's used for displaying city name.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Nicely said! Some phones cannot simultaneously running multiple apps. Even the ones that can, you can't view them all at once. And yes, when you're putting the phone right next to your ear, you can't see anything else on the phone due to your neck ;-) and also due to most smart phones would automatically turn off the screen. Think of it this way, a smart phone is a generalist, tries to do everything but nothing especially good. A watch on the other hand is a specialist, doing 1 thing only and doing it very well.
> 
> As for all the comments about 60min timer is acceptable, let me tell you not only that some people will find a need for it, but also at the price of >$500 for each watch it's an unforgivable shortcoming for something this trivial. How much more development cost is for a 24 hours timer vs. a 60min timer? I say probably just a few dollars, given that you can get a $15 Casio watch with 24hr timer / 24hr stopwatch.


Yes but in saying that, the $15 Casio watch with 24 hrs timer doesnt have ABC function, mudproofing, smart crown etc etc.

In essence, there has to be compromise somewhere. And, as you say, a watch should do one thing only - tell the time.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## r00t61 (Apr 23, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Good point. Isn't the limitation there dictated by the number of digits inside the digital display? Seems like there is only space for 6 digits, so at best they can only measure time to 99 minutes, unless they either
> 
> 1. get rid of measurement less than 1 second, or (unlikely, as measuring in small increments seems to be always preferred)
> 
> 2. use smaller digits to cram in more digits (this will hamper the legibility, especially on a negative display)


I think Casio could also try multi-line LCD designs, like on a Breitling or Omega.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Phones are for talking. Period.  Watches are for telling time, using timers, and alarms. Just sayin', I'd rather have a DW-290 than a Smartphone.


I figured that statement would get me lots of hatemail.


----------



## PhilR (Dec 20, 2006)

My city and many others have parking meters that are limited to two hours. All of my G-Shocks with timers are set to that two hour default. It takes less time to start the timer on my G when I use a parking meter than it does to pull out my smartphone and start that timer. Bummed Casio didn't put the better timer in this one.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

r00t61 said:


> I think Casio could also try multi-line LCD designs, like on a Breitling or Omega.
> 
> View attachment 4994922
> View attachment 4994946


They really should do THIS WAY :-!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

PhilR said:


> My city and many others have parking meters that are limited to two hours. All of my G-Shocks with timers are set to that two hour default. It takes less time to start the timer on my G when I use a parking meter than it does to pull out my smartphone and start that timer. Bummed Casio didn't put the better timer in this one.


Yeah, that's what I use mine for, too. The MTG-S1000 has a two-hour CDT and I usually keep it there by default.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Is it really that difficult to remember what time you parked your car? Just set an alarm for two hours from when you parked... Be creative guys.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> what are you doing running around in pitch darkness for 5 hours? lol


Not so much running around, but a lot of people sleep in rather dark rooms. When waking up in the middle of the night i find it very useful to know wheter I slept an hour and have much more, or if I'm through half of the night.



Rocat said:


> Phones are for talking. Period.  Watches are for telling time, using timers, and alarms. Just sayin', I'd rather have a DW-290 than a Smartphone.


That is a terrible thing to say! Phones are very mobile computers one can use to retrieve data from the internet, as computers per se, or with the appropriate app for text communication. That have the advantage that one can call in case of an emergency, but have the immeasurable disadvantage that one can also get phoned. Which might ruin one's day, if one is so predisposed that having a ringing phone is considered terrifying.

Without exaggeration, who still talks on a phone these days, instead of simply texting?



Ryan Bishop said:


> It actually threads which is really nice. It's a lot better than the GPW smart crown. You can screw it in really tightly.


I can see why this might be chosen for a dirt-resistant watch, but it is not very convenient when using. Unlocking the crown on a GW-A1000 is already tedious enough (it is nice on a GW-A1100) but screwing it down for a while makes setting timers and alarms very slow.



Ryan Bishop said:


> Is it really that difficult to remember what time you parked your car? Just set an alarm for two hours from when you parked... Be creative guys.


It is quite a bit slower to set the alarm to a specific time than to an interval alarm. In particular for the previous poster who pre-sets his watches' timer to two hours.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Is it really that difficult to remember what time you parked your car? Just set an alarm for two hours from when you parked... Be creative guys.


It's not _that_ difficult to remember, but sometimes I get caught up in what I am doing and two hours can go by quickly.

And I find it easier to start a CDT than it is to set an alarm.

But there are many ways to skin a cat. If I were using the Mudmaster, I could set an alarm, use the SW, or cycle the CDT twice.

Or get a ticket. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Few more pics of the 1A9. Re. size compared to the Gulfmaster -- they are probably close in size, (I didn't measure) but the Muddy appears a little bigger. One reason is the larger bezel/case outside of the crystal.

I will add that although the Muddie's strap is nowhere near as soft as the Gulfie's, the Mudmaster is very very comfortable due to the strap design/wings -- hugs the wrist very well.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ryan Bishop said:


> View attachment 4978425


I think this (black/cream) is my favorite color combo.

Congrats! :-!


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> Few more pics of the 1A9. Re. size compared to the Gulfmaster -- they are probably close in size, (I didn't measure) but the Muddy appears a little bigger. One reason is the larger bezel/case outside of the crystal.
> 
> I will add that although the Muddie's strap is nowhere near as soft as the Gulfie's, the Mudmaster is very very comfortable due to the strap design/wings -- hugs the wrist very well.


thanks for comparison shot..mudmaster definitely is larger of the two.ok one question.is the crown on mudmaster same as gulfie?i mean does it open/ close same as gulfmaster or is it different.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

No, the crown is different. Actual threaded screw-down crown on Muddy vice 'indent' lock crown on Gulfie. Crown on Muddy probably gives it added water/mud resistance, however it's much slower to lock/unlock it compared to the Gulfmaster's crown...


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> No, the crown is different. Actual threaded screw-down crown on Muddy vice 'indent' lock crown on Gulfie. Crown on Muddy probably gives it added water/mud resistance, however it's much slower to lock/unlock it compared to the Gulfmaster's crown...


thanks.this is one important piece of information.it sure will resist the elements well.

ok .will casio launch a positive digital display mudmaster or not. what you people think?
I expect a lot of color variations of mudmaster.lets see what lies ahead.i think its better than GPW-1000 for the money.

those people who got gulfmaster or gpw 1000 will surely like mudmaster as well..i like my gulfmaster a lot since I got it...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

hiker said:


> thanks.this is one important piece of information.it sure will resist the elements well.
> 
> ok .will casio launch a positive digital display mudmaster or not. what you people think?
> I expect a lot of color variations of mudmaster.lets see what lies ahead.i think its better than GPW-1000 for the money.
> ...


Just my opinion, but sooner or later I think Casio will bring out a positive display Mudmaster. They did with the Gulfmaster... They do with just about every other model.

Yeah, considering the price difference between the Mudmaster and GPW, I think the Mudmaster is a pretty good value if you compare the two. (and will probably even be a better value if/when prices fall down the road) What it doesn't have that the GPW has is a carbon fiber strap, a DLC bezel, and of course GPS. But then, the Mudmaster has the ABC functions that the GPW does not have, plus a much longer stopwatch interval and possibly CD timer, and the actual screw-down crown. Both have sapphire crystal. Both made in Japan. (so far) Mudmaster definitely has a quality feel to it! 

One other thing -- strap on Mudmaster is very thick and feels strong. And, it does not feel like the typical "resin" strap on other Gs. Has more of a rough texture - not sure if it's the same material as other straps but feels a bit different. Perhaps other Mudmaster owners can chime in on this..


----------



## PhilR (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Is it really that difficult to remember what time you parked your car? Just set an alarm for two hours from when you parked... Be creative guys.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Just bummed that for this much money, Casio could not use the upgraded timer.

But it did not stop me from ordering the GWG-1000 today.. ;-)


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

why so much fuss about the 60min countdown? 
wasnt it already ascertained that the mudmaster has basically the same module as the prw6000? and which also has the sane 60min timer.


----------



## PhilR (Dec 20, 2006)

Everdying said:


> why so much fuss about the 60min countdown?
> wasnt it already ascertained that the mudmaster has basically the same module as the prw6000? and which also has the sane 60min timer.


I'm sure we would not have stopwatch functions that measure to 1/100th of a second if people did not make a fuss about it way back when measuring to only 1/10th of a second was the norm


----------



## ttanmana (Aug 15, 2015)

The first two G-shocks in my life!! both of them are delivered on the same day 
Just to give you guys a relative comparison of the mudmaster size. My 53mm omega seamaster looks tiny next to rangeman and mudmaster
I love! the size of the mudmaster


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

ttanmana said:


> The first two G-shocks in my life!! both of them are delivered on the same day
> Just to give you guys a relative comparison of the mudmaster size. My 53mm omega seamaster looks tiny next to rangeman and mudmaster
> I love! the size of the mudmaster
> 
> View attachment 5005809


Exceptional start *ttanmana* ! :-!:-!:-!

Welcome to the show !


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok friends, so I took the band apart and what I found was quite interesting.

First of all I should note that although we have been calling the band attachments "wings", they are not wings in the typical Casio sense (GD350, 7900) . The ones on this watch are stationary, and do not flex outward like the ones on the other G-Shocks. Luckily they fit me just fine, however I must wonder if it would be a love/hate thing depending on how each owner's wrist is shaped/sized.



I started by removing the screws with a 2.5 hex bit. They came off without a problem, nothing notable other than the fact that there is a small plastic washer on them that one must be careful not to loose. However, this is where it got interesting. Removing the screw did not remove the band, only the wings.



It seems the band itself is also held in by pins. These are a type of pins that I have never seen in the constriction of any other watch. There are no spring bars, but instead there are 4 small pins that are simply pushed in and held in by friction. They have a head on the end of them and you can just grab the end of them and pull them out.

Here you can see them in the watch



And here they are removed, with the entire band disassembled



So, as to whether the wings can be removed, I guess the answer is yes. However, it is up to the owner whether they would be comfortable wearing it that way. I will say that the pins felt quite secure. They were easy to remove, but I don't think they would ever just fall out. However I think there could be a possibility that one may work its way out in an extreme situation, but I would think that the user would notice that happening. There would also be the option of putting the screws back in as well, but I am sure they would probably stick out awkwardly. You could even possibly try to find shorter screws that fit. I considered trying to see how far the screws would seat without the wings, but I did not dare risk damaging the lugs by over tightening them, as I am quite pleased with the way the watch fits me from the factory.

Here it is with the wings removed. It actually fit ok, it even still wraps around my wrist better than expected, but I feel like with the tabs installed the watch stays in place much better



So there you have it friends...Take care G-entlemen...and before anyone asks, no I'm not ready to remove the bezel screws to see if they're functional, or to examine how to disassemble the watch any further. I would have to be inspired by a mod idea before I was tempted to try that, and this is one watch that I love just the way it is ;-)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Knives and Lint said:


>


Thanks for taking some time of yours to do the strap/wing dis-assembly for us.
Would you be so king to measure the strap width on the underside, between the lugs, please? You will need to remove the wings to do so, so if this is a pain don't worry about it, what you did so far for us is great and appreciated.

cheers,
babs.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

babola said:


> Thanks for taking some time of yours to do the strap/wing dis-assembly for us.
> Would you be so king to measure the strap width on the underside, between the lugs, please? You will need to remove the wings to do so, so if this is a pain don't worry about it, what you did so far for us is great and appreciated.
> 
> cheers,
> babs.


No problem at all, glad to help. Unfortunately, I don't have a caliper (a problem I definitely must remedy), but to the best of my rudimentary measurement the strap width between the lugs is 16mm


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Knives and Lint said:


> No problem at all, glad to help. Unfortunately, I don't have a caliper (a problem I definitely must remedy), but to the best of my rudimentary measurement the strap width between the lugs is 16mm


Thanks K&L...unfortunately that would present an issue for most, myself included, who were toying with an idea of using aftermarket strap on a Mudmaster. 16mm strap is simply too narrow for a watch like this.

Cheers.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks K&L for going to all of that trouble! What an odd attachment system! Wonder why Casio went with something so different on this one?? All I can say is, I don't have any plans to remove the 'wings' on mine, and it's super comfortable as-is. 

Don't know if this helps the previous poster's question about strap width or not -- but on the outside of the strap, measured between the wings on each side, the width is about 27mm. I'm sure someone will come out with strap adaptors for this watch so that other aftermarket straps can be used though. But for me, this stock strap is great. ;-)


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks K&L for going to all of that trouble! What an odd attachment system! Wonder why Casio went with something so different on this one?? All I can say is, I don't have any plans to remove the 'wings' on mine, and it's super comfortable as-is.
> 
> Don't know if this helps the previous poster's question about strap width or not -- but on the outside of the strap, measured between the wings on each side, the width is about 27mm. I'm sure someone will come out with strap adaptors for this watch so that other aftermarket straps can be used though. But for me, this stock strap is great. ;-)


+1! The strap on this watch is perfect imo. You can still wear it a bit loose but it doesn't move as it hugs your wrist so snugly.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been covered already, but I e-mailed Casio USA to ask about a U.S. release, this is the reply I received:

"Yes, we will release the GWG1000-1A3 and the GWG1000-1A9, approximate release date is September 2015 and it will be available at Macy's and Tourneau."

This doesn't help me much as I want the -1A; no disrespect to those who purchased the -1A3 and -1A9, but I prefer a plain black strap.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Klesk said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered already, but I e-mailed Casio USA to ask about a U.S. release, this is the reply I received:
> 
> "Yes, we will release the GWG1000-1A3 and the GWG1000-1A9, approximate release date is September 2015 and it will be available at Macy's and Tourneau."
> 
> This doesn't help me much as I want the -1A; no disrespect to those who purchased the -1A3 and -1A9, but I prefer a plain black strap.


Are you still shopping at Macy' on the mall! Got to be kidding me!
Yes, im suggesting try it at the mall any G-Shock that is available there to see if u are going to like, but to buy ? heck NO!
Price on Rangeman is still $300 on the tag. And you can get it now as low as $160. Even with F&F discount, and buy one get other free is still too much. And some of thode nice discounts only work on specific models, and never on Rangemans. 
I m sure Mudmaster will be available at USA retailers in paper box (like no JDM Frogman), but i doubt Macy' will be the best place to buy it. 
Ebay sells them around $600-$650. And people DO keep buying them. While Rakuten still $485 plus $10 shipping.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> ...
> It seems the band itself is also held in by pins. These are a type of pins that I have never seen in the constriction of any other watch. There are no spring bars, but instead there are 4 small pins that are simply pushed in and held in by friction. They have a head on the end of them and you can just grab the end of them and pull them out.
> 
> Here you can see them in the watch
> ...


First thanks for the take down of the watch band, very interesting construction! I'm sure it's helpful to others who are considering buying this model. Here I am borrowing one of your pictures, enlarged and brighten it, here we can see clearly the band has 4 holes. Meaning it's held by 4 pins, both the screw pins for the wing and the frictional pins. So by removing the wing pins and leaving only the friction pins, for sure you're decreasing the structural integrity of the band. Also you can see the depression conforming to the 6 o'clock "gas mask" button, like pointed out by Hiker in an earlier post here.









By the way, where did you get such a small hex driver? I guess Casio's also trying to make modding more difficult now.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for the diagram watch_geek, that really helps to clarify the way the band is constructed.


I usually pick up my hex drivers from Amazon, my preferred brand is Wiha. The Gulfmaster's band actually uses an even smaller (1.5) hex driver


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the pics, guys!

I have a size comparison request: Could you compare the Mudmonster to some watches I own, such as MTG-S1000, GWA-1100, and 1000 Frog? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

James142 said:


> Thanks for all the pics, guys!
> 
> I have a size comparison request: Could you compare the Mudmonster to some watches I own, such as MTG-S1000, GWA-1100, and 1000 Frog? Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately (for me) I don't have a MTG, but I do have the other two. These may not be the best comparison pics, but I gave it my best shot. Hope it helps.

BTW, I dig the MudMonster moniker...I think that name should stick

Wrist shots of each







GWG vs GWA1100





GWG vs GWF1000


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Great pic deconstruction and details K&L

Love it! Band construction looks sick and well tailored, achieving wrist hug-ability hehe I like that huggy word 

How is the band quality? Solid like the GD-400 Band? Wish they made it Carbon Fiber(I know, Material-Cost). Does the buckle say Japan?

Your thoughts and anyone else who's got this already about the band quality?  Will be getting the MUDMONSTER somewhere along the way for sure!

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great pics K&L, much appreciated. Looks like the MudMonster will be comfortable to wear despite its size. The photo comparing the side profile with the GWF-1000 is especially telling, as the wings should make the watch fit better, whereas the GWF-1000's lug design creates a gap for us skinny wrist people. I like where Casio is going with their recent lug designs, allowing a big watch to still fit well on smaller wrist


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Exactly aalin...As much as I love the 1000 series Frogs, if I'm honest I must say that they just don't fit me so great, due to the wrist gap and the fact I am in between the 4th and 5th slots. Whereas on the other hand, this one fits perfect, super comfortable and stays in place on the wrist as well.



Kawei said:


> How is the band quality? Solid like the GD-400 Band? Wish they made it Carbon Fiber(I know, Material-Cost). Does the buckle say Japan?
> 
> Your thoughts and anyone else who's got this already about the band quality?  Will be getting the MUDMONSTER somewhere along the way for sure!
> 
> ...


The only GD400 I have is the HUF so I can't say for certain if the texture is the same as the standard GD400, but it appears similar. However the Mudmaster band is actually thicker than the band on my GD400. It is a bit hard to explain, but the band on the Mudmaster has a feel of extreme sturdiness, while still remaining ultimately comfortable.

Oh, and yep, the buckle is marked Japan. It is very similar if not the same as the buckle on the GPW


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Awesome K&L...

I'll keep these things in mind. I read Time4play comment on the thread, which I must have click too quickly... on the many boxes already on this thread here.... hehe

Great stuff mate!

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comparison pics, K&L!

I need to try it on because my wrist is flat on top and I'm not sure the "wings" will be comfortable.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics, K&L!
> 
> I need to try it on because my wrist is flat on top and I'm not sure the "wings" will be comfortable.


My wrists are flat on top, and the MudMonster feels great on my wrist. It doesn't move or slide around at all, and is very very comfortable. I'd say it is even as comfortable as the Gulfmaster. Though if I had to guess I'd say the MudMonster is probably a little heavier than the Gulfmaster. But to me at least, on the wrist the weight is not noticeable.

Probably best that you do try it on first, if there is any question about the fit for you. With a couple models coming to the U.S. this Fall, shouldn't be too hard to do. ;-)


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn you WUS, damn you all to hell. Mudmaster incoming.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

oldspice said:


> Damn you WUS, damn you all to hell. Mudmaster incoming.


You've been 'talked in' off the ledge now ! Don't blame yourself when there are so many others [similar to 'The Borg Collective'] willing to take the blame ! :-d








Photo credit: Stomach Drop Photos


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey John love your "on the edge" photos, here and in older threads. But wait 'til you see this (below), some guys are doing this everyday as their job. Something I wouldn't apply... ;-)






By the way, if you paid attention, the guy's wearing a MTG-900.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

oldspice said:


> Damn you WUS, damn you all to hell. Mudmaster incoming.


Ditto, so itchy.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> You've been 'talked in' off the ledge now ! Don't blame yourself when there are so many others [similar to 'The Borg Collective'] willing to take the blame ! :-d
> 
> View attachment 5052097
> 
> Photo credit: Stomach Drop Photos


Hmmmmm.....the way I see it, he wasn't talked off of the ledge -- he LEAPED OFF of it!! :-d:-d:-d (Still, a good choice, IMO)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

oldspice said:


> Damn you WUS, damn you all to hell. Mudmaster incoming.


LOL You will be THANKING us after you receive that Mudmonster! ;-)


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Better get them quick, they are running out on Rakuten.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

got couple of questions on the crown.
i assume the tube and crown are steel right? so...

1. how are the threads like? thin? thick? widely spaced? pictures pls? 
2. how many turns of the crown to lock/unlock?


----------



## fwupow (Sep 20, 2010)

Us digital G-Shock lovers are like wee sisters of the poor nowadays. It took a while for CASIO to figure out that most Americans want expensive analog watches but it seems they're all up and on it now. No matter. If I also liked analog G-Shocks, I'd be financially ruined for life.

I'm sure somebody already mentioned that it's a "MudMaster" not a "Mudman". Mudman name goes with the digital side of things. I'm hoping we get a digital GPS G some month soon. You can't really display GPS data using old-fashioned clock hands.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Had the Mudmonster out in the wild today. I already posted some of these pics in WRUW, but I figured it would be inappropriate not to share them in this thread as well.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That green looks really good in the pictures.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> Had the Mudmoster out in the wild today. I already posted some of these pics in WRUW, but I figured it would be inappropriate not to share them in this thread as well.
> [(rather good) photos omitted]


How long it is going to take until one of the brand new mud-monsters is subject to real mud? The un-boxing race is decided, this might prove an even more interesting challenge.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

sdog said:


> How long it is going to take until one of the brand new mud-monsters is subject to real mud? The un-boxing race is decided, this might prove an even more interesting challenge.


Not it! :-d

Seriously though. Although the mud resistance is a heavily marketed aspect of this watch, that is not at all the reason I purchased it. I got this watch because as a tough, robust watch with a nice feature set, and to be honest because I like the look of it. I see no need to go traipsing through the mud with it. That is not the spot in my collection that I intended this watch to take. I have a standard Mudman to wear when I'm doing anything extremely dirty or muddy.

That being said, I do take my hat off to anyone willing to give it a try, and I would welcome seeing images of the Mudmaster at home in the mud


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Not it! :-d
> 
> Seriously though. Although the mud resistance is a heavily marketed aspect of this watch, that is not at all the reason I purchased it. I got this watch because as a tough, robust watch with a nice feature set, and to be honest because I like the look of it. I see no need to go traipsing through the mud with it. That is not the spot in my collection that I intended this watch to take. I have a standard Mudman to wear when I'm doing anything extremely dirty or muddy.
> 
> That being said, I do take my hat off to anyone willing to give it a try, and I look forward to seeing the images of any member willing to test this watch at home in muddy conditions


Somebody quick, send one to Gripmaster. He'll take care of that muddy situation somewhere on top of a Mountain after a run up the side of it.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

sdog said:


> How long it is going to take until one of the brand new mud-monsters is subject to real mud? The un-boxing race is decided, this might prove an even more interesting challenge.


It might be AWHILE before you see someone drag a $500 watch thru the MUD.....just 'sayin. ;-)

It will not be ME, that is for sure. :-d Not that the watch couldn't take it, but if I was literally going to go swimming thru the mud I'd probably wear one of my Kings! Certainly I'd wear a less expensive watch than this one. No sense looking for trouble, you know.

My bet would be Gripmaster, though. Maybe he'll wear one sometime on one of his mountain biking expeditions. 

Or, keep your eyes on youtube. Someone on there will no doubt subject this watch to some MUD punishment eventually. I'll gladly watch that, but won't subject my OWN Mudbaby to it! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*It's a big 'un, that's for sure!*

Seiya san delivered once again. Ordered late Tuesday night and it arrived here this morning.

So, yes, it's large, but as it's a G-Shock and mostly plastic, wears fairly light and is very comfortable, due in part to the "wings". As always, I'm between strap holes so I waffle between just tight enough and just loose enough. First world problems, right?

Anyway, here are some quick snaps of the new beast along side some other Gs for size comparison:

_*Mudmaster
*_









_*Yep, it's big alright...
*_









_*Size compro with Rangeman.
*_









_*Size compro with GW-A1000.
*_









_*Size compro with the PAG-40 Pathfinder - one of the largest Casios I have.
*_









_*Size compro with the 'ol GW-1600, which used to be considered a "big G" back in the day! It's absolutely dwarfed by the Mudmaster.
*_









I'm a fan of ana-digi G-Shocks and the Mudmaster (finally) has all the ABC features I like in a nice ana-digi package. As a bonus, the light button's even on the front! As others have noted, it's big, but it wears very comfortably. Overall, 'tis a good one. Now, I just need to go find some mud!!!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: It's a big 'un, that's for sure!*

Nice comparison! It would be nice if u would share ur wrist size too, so that we know what we're looking at.
Plus; how would u judge the difference of size between the Mudmaster and the GWA1000, i mean i know the Mudmaster is bigger, but does it wear bigger, even in terms of height or lug to lug?!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: It's a big 'un, that's for sure!*



SuperP said:


> Nice comparison! It would be nice if u would share ur wrist size too, so that we know what we're looking at.
> Plus; how would u judge the difference of size between the Mudmaster and the GWA1000, i mean i know the Mudmaster is bigger, but does it wear bigger, even in terms of height or lug to lug?!


7 1/2" wrist. Between the Mudmaster and the GW-A1000, the Muddie definitely feels and wears larger. It's taller, the lugs are wider, the lug to lug is longer; pretty much in every dimension, the Muddie is bigger. You feel the girth, not the weight, if that makes any sense. It's a big watch, that wears big, yet is very comfortable. I think we may have a new "beast" on our hands (or make that our wrists)!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: It's a big 'un, that's for sure!*



oldspice said:


> Seiya san delivered once again. Ordered late Tuesday night and it arrived here this morning.
> 
> So, yes, it's large, but as it's a G-Shock and mostly plastic, wears fairly light and is very comfortable, due in part to the "wings". As always, I'm between strap holes so I waffle between just tight enough and just loose enough. First world problems, right?
> 
> ...


Great post *oldspice* ! :-!

Congratulations on a fine purchase ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: It's a big 'un, that's for sure!*

I really like the looks of the yellow band so I am following T4PN's lead and I ordered a 1A9 today from Rakuten. Can't wait to get it.

Charlie


----------



## greeknasty (May 30, 2011)

what will the US msrp be on this?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

greeknasty said:


> what will the US msrp be on this?


I don't think you care about MSRP so much, you are probably more interested in the price that the watch will actually be available for in the U.S. That's hard to say, but it is safe to say it will be available somewhere FAR less than the actual retail price of $750. It is already. But once the watch is officially released in the U.S., prices are likely to drop much more. The longer you can wait, the better deal you will probably find...



skids1112 said:


> I really like the looks of the yellow band so I am following T4PN's lead and I ordered a 1A9 today from Rakutan. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> Charlie


You are da MAN!! :-! Glad someone else on here has great taste! (just kidding, guys) ;-)

Great choice!! I think you will love this version. I call it a golden yellow strap -- and to me it looks great!!


----------



## ttanmana (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi all. After owning Mudmaster for about 2 weeks and since Rangeman and Mudmaster are my first two g-shock ever. I only have Rangeman to compare with.
Here are some cons that I found about my Mudmaster:

1) It's really hard to browse world time. If I'm in world time mode and I want to know the time of a city that doesn't belong to primary city that I already pre-selected, On Rangeman, I just have to press reverse or forward button (upper and lower right buttons) to the city that I want...
But on Mudmaster, I have to 1st unscrew the crown. 2nd Pull the crown one step, and 3rd rotate the crown till second hand point to the city that I want. 4th Read and remember the time. 5th Rotate the crown back to the primary WT city, then 6th push the crown back. 7th Screw back the crown.

2) Same situation on timer mode, on Rangeman i just hold adjust button (upper left) till the screen flashes, then I just press reverse or forward to increase/decrease the time to count down. Press adjust button to confirm, then press lower right button to start timing.
But on Mudmaster, 1st unscrew the crown, 2nd pull the crown, 3rd rotate the crown to increase/decrease time I want, 4th push the crown back to confirm, 5th screw the crown back, 6th press lower right button to start timing. 

If i'm in a muddy environment, just to be able to use this two simple functionalities of the watch, I have to unscrew the crown which risks water, dust, and mud getting inside the watch it's kinda beat the purpose of making the watch mud resist isn't it? 

Anyhow, besides this two cons, it is still a great time piece and I love the build quality and design of this watch very much!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry ... I'm not much of a 'nature boy'. 

Where are all these 'muddy' environments that people so perilously drag their watches thru *while simultaneously having to check every auxiliary feature of the watch? :-s:-s:-s

Knee deep/wrist deep in mud* ... & you need to set an alarm? Really? You need to check the time in another city? Why? You need to know the altitude? You were in a mudslide & slid a long way downhill?

You need to check the barometer? Look up & check the horizon! :-d:-d:-d

I think it's the dive watch 'depth syndrome' where 99% of the owners will never get deeper than 5 ft ... if that ... in a swimming pool, yet insist on ridiculous depth ratings. :think:

Or is it just that the remaining 1% belong to WUS? :think: :-d


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

JohnQFord said:


> Sorry ... I'm not much of a 'nature boy'.
> 
> Where are all these 'muddy' environments that people so perilously drag their watches thru *while simultaneously having to check every auxiliary feature of the watch? :-s:-s:-s
> 
> ...


changing baby diapers?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

ttanmana said:


> Hi all. After owning Mudmaster for about 2 weeks and since Rangeman and Mudmaster are my first two g-shock ever. I only have Rangeman to compare with.
> Here are some cons that I found about my Mudmaster:
> 
> 1) It's really hard to browse world time. If I'm in world time mode and I want to know the time of a city that doesn't belong to primary city that I already pre-selected, On Rangeman, I just have to press reverse or forward button (upper and lower right buttons) to the city that I want...
> ...


+1 to what JohnQ said. When are you going to need to change settings in a muddy environment? Let's say you are going to run in a muddy Spartan race. You set your timer at the start of the race, so you won't have to mess with it during the race. And there is no situation I can think of where, during the Spartan race, you are suddenly going to have to know what time it is in a DIFFERENT world time zone than what you already have set. ;-)

Your "cons" are true for every single watch out there that has a crown - in the case of Gs, whether the crown is screw-down or cam-lock. I suggest that for 99% of Mudmaster owners, those are not cons at all, as hardly anyone will need to do what you suggested WHILE in a muddy/wet environment. If they will, then stick with an all-digital watch.


----------



## rlx200 (Jul 27, 2015)

ttanmana said:


> Hi all. After owning Mudmaster for about 2 weeks and since Rangeman and Mudmaster are my first two g-shock ever. I only have Rangeman to compare with.
> Here are some cons that I found about my Mudmaster:
> 
> 1) It's really hard to browse world time. If I'm in world time mode and I want to know the time of a city that doesn't belong to primary city that I already pre-selected, On Rangeman, I just have to press reverse or forward button (upper and lower right buttons) to the city that I want...
> ...


I do agree with your observations. I have felt the same about the PRW-6000 and GWN-1000, especially the hassle of having to put out the crown each time I want to cycle through or change world time cities. Partially its because I know the crown is fairly fragile and I don't want to use it too much. I think there should have been push-button capability to cycle through time zones without pulling out the crown.


----------



## Cbrbamby09 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't think it really matters why he or anyone else would wanna check anything on the watch while covered in mud. He has a valid point and concern. A majority of people who drive ridiculous super sports cars will never bring their cars to such extremes, but the car is designed and engineered to perform well under certain conditions.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Cbrbamby09 said:


> I don't think it really matters why he or anyone else would wanna check anything on the watch while covered in mud. He has a valid point and concern. A majority of people who drive ridiculous super sports cars will never bring their cars to such extremes, but the car is designed and engineered to perform well under certain conditions.


The concern is rrrrrrrrrrubbish. No watch in the watch industry that I'm aware of is designed to offer the same level of protection with the crown unscrewed. The Mudmaster does what it needs to do with the crown screwed down.

You and anyone who shares that concern should really stick to digital watches..


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

ttanmana said:


> Hi all. After owning Mudmaster for about 2 weeks and since Rangeman and Mudmaster are my first two g-shock ever. I only have Rangeman to compare with.
> Here are some cons that I found about my Mudmaster:
> 
> 1) It's really hard to browse world time. If I'm in world time mode and I want to know the time of a city that doesn't belong to primary city that I already pre-selected, On Rangeman, I just have to press reverse or forward button (upper and lower right buttons) to the city that I want...
> ...


I TOTALLY agree with it too.
After my Casio AQ110 i decided to go into Aviators. But it drove me nuts to wait how long it took to set up the time, alarm and to go into stopwatch mode. You have to wait intil hour arm will made complete 24h circle around to stop at 12. It is all cute looking peace until u have to do it a hurry. And this a big and only reason why i prefer all digital over analog watches. 
THANK YOU! for pointing it out. I had doubts but im sure i have made decision about that watch now.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cbrbamby09 said:


> I don't think it really matters why he or anyone else would wanna check anything on the watch while covered in mud. He has a valid point and concern. A majority of people who drive ridiculous super sports cars will never bring their cars to such extremes, but the car is designed and engineered to perform well under certain conditions.


Not sure I'd agree with your logic, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Wrong model (GPW)...text removed, pls ignore.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

babola said:


> Kind of helps to get that real-life size on the wrist perspective. Klaus' wrist could be considered a 'normal' size and the Mudmaster doesn't really look out of place on it. IMO it makes quite a nice fit, at least visually. |>
> View attachment 5105026


Sorry, but that is a GPW-1000, not a Mudmaster...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

aalin13 said:


> Sorry, but that is a GPW-1000, not a Mudmaster...


Spot on brother...will remove the ref, cheers.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

babola said:


> Wrong model (GPW)...text removed, pls ignore.


Someone said this guy's name is Klaus..... would that be Santa Klaus????? :-d:-d:-d Thought his beard would be white though! Of course, it would make sense that Santa Klaus would wear a GPW!! He's gotta be right on time with his deliveries, and be able to sync anywhere in the world from his sleigh!! 

Okay, I don't know the guy, but my guess is that he's a climber.

To get back on point with the the post -- if the GPW looks good on his "normal" sized wrist, then the Mudmaster would also. They are close in size -- but the GPW is actually larger in lug-to-lug length. ;-) I have what I consider to be a normal sized wrist -- 7.25 -- and the Mudmaster looks just fine on it, IMO.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> Someone said this guy's name is Klaus..... would that be Santa Klaus????? :-d:-d:-d Thought his beard would be white though! Of course, it would make sense that Santa Klaus would wear a GPW!! He's gotta be right on time with his deliveries, and be able to sync anywhere in the world from his sleigh!!
> 
> Okay, I don't know the guy, but my guess is that he's a climber.
> 
> To get back on point with the the post -- if the GPW looks good on his "normal" sized wrist, then the Mudmaster would also. They are close in size -- but the GPW is actually larger in lug-to-lug length. ;-) I have what I consider to be a normal sized wrist -- 7.25 -- and the Mudmaster looks just fine on it, IMO.


Haha, cool stuff, he is actually a photographer who tweeted about the GPG Mudmaster what made me believe that was the Mudmaster he was wearing.

If the GPW is bigger lug-to-lug as you say then even better, the Master Muddy should look even better on his wrist.

Cheers,
babs


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

ttanmana said:


> Hi all. After owning Mudmaster for about 2 weeks and since Rangeman and Mudmaster are my first two g-shock ever. I only have Rangeman to compare with.
> Here are some cons that I found about my Mudmaster:
> 
> 1) It's really hard to browse world time. If I'm in world time mode and I want to know the time of a city that doesn't belong to primary city that I already pre-selected, On Rangeman, I just have to press reverse or forward button (upper and lower right buttons) to the city that I want...
> ...


youre looking at it from the wrong angle if youre expecting an analog to have the same ease of use as a digital. all feature rich analogs are going to need a ouija board style acknowledgement of functions unless they make a bigger or more digital sections which will really mess with the looks. 
think of it this way, does any analog watch have the features you want? does any analog watch even come close to the functions that are offered on the gwg? no? then guess what? you currently have the closest thing (and the only thing on the market) to what youre after. 
asking for it to perform the same with a "valve" open as with it closed is just ridiculous. its the same thing expecting your dust and waterproof phone to still be dust and waterproof while its being charged... cos you know, there -could- be a time when you need to charge it underwater right? :roll:


----------



## bird_man (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All. Got my watch today (first gshock). Pretty impressed. Its actually not as big as I expected on my fairly standard size 7.5inch wrist with a comparison shot. Apologies for formatting issues something NQR going on.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

bird_man said:


> Hi All. Got my watch today (first gshock). Pretty impressed. Its actually not as big as I expected on my fairly standard size 7.5inch wrist with a comparison shot. Apologies for formatting issues something NQR going on.


Congratulations *bird_man *... it looks GREAT !!! :-!:-!:-!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

Getting my charge on for the first time. Arrived on M so I am giving some cool sun while I enjoy a cool beer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new G's everyone. 

I'm hoping you can save me some reading and help with these three questions;

- is the crystal sapphire? (I've read both ways)

- how many turns (approx) does the crown need to screw down?

- can it use regular straps, like the PRW 2500 & PRW 3500? On those one can remove the stock strap by unscrewing the lugs and fit an Isofane or NATO / Zulu strap. I'd like to do that on the GWG-1000 too. 

If "yes" to the strap question, what is the lug width on this one? 

Thanks! 

Hoppy


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> - is the crystal sapphire? (I've read both ways)
> 
> - how many turns (approx) does the crown need to screw down?
> 
> - can it use regular straps, like the PRW 2500 & PRW 3500? On those one can remove the stock strap by unscrewing the lugs and fit an Isofane or NATO / Zulu strap. I'd like to do that on the GWG-1000 too.


I'm not 100% sure about the first 2 questions, but the 3rd, for sure you will need some kind of adapter given the special design of the GWG1000 lug. See previous post https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-gwg-1000-coming-fall-2015-a-1788626-29.html#post19204633


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Congrats on the new G's everyone.
> 
> I'm hoping you can save me some reading and help with these three questions;
> 
> ...


- crystal is sapphire
- my crown screws down in 2.75 turns. YMMV.
- have no idea except to say that if you view K&L's photos in this thread of his strap removal, it's obvious it won't be simple to put on a NATO or Zulu strap. ;-)


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

watch_geek2014 said:


> I'm not 100% sure about the first 2 questions, but the 3rd, for sure you will need some kind of adapter given the special design of the GWG1000 lug. See previous post https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-gwg-1000-coming-fall-2015-a-1788626-29.html#post19204633


Thanks for that! It definitely appears it'll be stock strap only.

My wrist is 8" and most stock straps are too short, or they don't center the buckle when I wear them. I'm hoping this would be different, but hopefully someone here can advise. ?

In reading further, it appears the crystal is sapphire and the crown is fine.

Thanks again


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks for that! It definitely appears it'll be stock strap only.
> 
> My wrist is 8" and most stock straps are too short, or they don't center the buckle when I wear them. I'm hoping this would be different, but hopefully someone here can advise. ?
> 
> ...


Looks like the stock strap will be rather short for you on this one too. On my 7.25 wrist, I have 4 sets of holes left. You'd either be on the last set of holes on the strap, or 2nd to last...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks like the stock strap will be rather short for you on this one too. On my 7.25 wrist, I have 4 sets of holes left. You'd either be on the last set of holes on the strap, or 2nd to last...


That sucks, but I appreciate the info. I guess I'll be stuck admiring pics.

Congrats to those of you who own one.


----------



## GeSte (Aug 1, 2014)

*Just got my MudMaster*

Hi everyone sharing mine too, been waiting too long for this G-Shock protrek... |>



















And a compare with the beast! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Just got my MudMaster*



GeSte said:


> Hi everyone sharing mine too, been waiting too long for this G-Shock protrek... |>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Very nice looking new Mudmaster!! And a great looking GPW as well! :-!

Welcome to the Master of Mud club! :-d


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

If Casio would make this in a 'regular' size for human hands and put some AR on the crystal, I'd definitely pay $$$ for it! I've owned a lot of neg display Casios (and Suunto) and the small digital displays without AR, the displays are totally impractical for everyday wear other than purely for aesthetics.


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> If Casio would make this in a 'regular' size for human hands and put some AR on the crystal, I'd definitely pay $$$ for it! I've owned a lot of neg display Casios (and Suunto) and the small digital displays without AR, the displays are totally impractical for everyday wear other than purely for aesthetics.


It is the casing and the lugs that makes it extra large. Other than that this watch is perfect for an adventurer or an apocalyptic scenario. The sapphire glass is good enough without the AR coating. Apart from the size, which I don't mind too much, my only gripe is the absence of the moon data and tide level functions. I guess the Gulf Master has it all in terms of functionality.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

New cool promotional video:






:-!

Do this Mudmaster have a ramp towards the end of the strap like the Rangeman does to prevent the keeper from sliding?

The Gulfmaster is known for its notorious ability to have the metal keeper slipping of the strap! is the Mudmaster the same?


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Joakim Agren said:


> Do this Mudmaster have a ramp towards the end of the strap like the Rangeman does to prevent the keeper from sliding?
> 
> The Gulfmaster is known for its notorious ability to have the metal keeper slipping of the strap! is the Mudmaster the same?


Yes.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has posted this video yet...a Smokejumper who is talking about the Mudmaster: ;-)


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey,

Does anyone know where we can get replacement straps for this?


I like the 1A3 version for the white markings, but not a fan of the green strap. Would like to be able to get a replacement oem strap in black.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Chilled said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know where we can get replacement straps for this?
> 
> I like the 1A3 version for the white markings, but not a fan of the green strap. Would like to be able to get a replacement oem strap in black.


I'd stick with the green 1A3 strap if I were you. The black 1A strap will look out of whack visually as it comes with 'aged' creamy/beige print, the color nowhere to be found on the 1A3 dial or bezel.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> If Casio would make this in a 'regular' size for human hands and put some AR on the crystal, I'd definitely pay $$$ for it! I've owned a lot of neg display Casios (and Suunto) and the small digital displays without AR, the displays are totally impractical for everyday wear other than purely for aesthetics.


smaller size would be nice no doubt.as for negative display the gulfmaster I have has pretty good readability,may be due to thicker fonts,if mudmaster is same than it will be good.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

How does the band material feel on this watch? Is it rubbery/softer or firmer/stiffer in feel? 

I really like the all black version of this new Mudmaster.


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

babola said:


> I'd stick with the green 1A3 strap if I were you. The black 1A strap will look out of whack visually as it comes with 'aged' creamy/beige print, the color nowhere to be found on the 1A3 dial or bezel.


Each to their own. I can live with having a slight off color yellowish on the side as i wont be looking at it that often/directly.

Any ideas where one would get a replacement strap.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Chilled said:


> Each to their own. I can live with having a slight off color yellowish on the side as i wont be looking at it that often/directly.
> 
> Any ideas where one would get a replacement strap.


Whatever, mate....I tried to help.

As for the replacement parts, these models are just too new on the market to be able to source spares. You can try Seiya in Japan or keep an eye on Rakuten. When the Mudmaster arrives in AU you can try Shriro (Casio AU) who have service spares, I bought many a spare G-shock part from them. Contact details on their web site.


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

babola said:


> Whatever, mate....I tried to help.
> 
> As for the replacement parts, these models are just too new on the market to be able to source spares. You can try Seiya in Japan or keep an eye on Rakuten. When the Mudmaster arrives in AU you can try Shriro (Casio AU) who have service spares, I bought many a spare G-shock part from them. Contact details on their web site.


Thank you.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Expect at least 4-6 months before spare resin will be made available for the Mudmaster!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Parts up on Pacparts!! (not that I was obsessively checking or anything) :-d

Casio GWG1000-1A Parts and Accessories

Casio GWG1000-1A3 Parts and Accessories

Casio GWG1000-1A9 Parts and Accessories

The Bands ain't cheap thought, considering no CF :roll:


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i notice one of the parts says "BEZEL/SS".
i assume SS stands for stainless steel, so which part of the bezel has SS? or are those for the 4 screws?



Knives and Lint said:


> Parts up on Pacparts!! (not that I was obsessively checking or anything) :-d
> 
> Casio GWG1000-1A Parts and Accessories
> 
> ...


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Everdying said:


> i notice one of the parts says "BEZEL/SS".
> i assume SS stands for stainless steel, so which part of the bezel has SS? or are those for the 4 screws?


It is the inner steel ring surrounding the dial I think!

I am surprised by the high cost of the resin strap. $82? This is not a carbon fiber one so the price is to high for such a part!:rodekaart


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Joakim Agren said:


> It is the inner steel ring surrounding the dial I think!
> 
> I am surprised by the high cost of the resin strap. $82? This is not a carbon fiber one so the price is to high for such a part!:rodekaart


yea, thats double the cost over the Rangeman strap, even tho both are made pretty similar with the same buckle and clasp.
i'll check later next week with our local casio distro for how much they sell it...usually cheaper than what pacparts sells for.
just wondering how much cheaper / if pacparts marked it up more due to it being a new model.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> Parts up on Pacparts!! (not that I was obsessively checking or anything) :-d
> 
> Casio GWG1000-1A Parts and Accessories
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up K&L!! I've been checking but you eerr one step ahead of me!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Everdying said:


> yea, thats double the cost over the Rangeman strap, even tho both are made pretty similar with the same buckle and clasp.
> i'll check later next week with our local casio distro for how much they sell it...usually cheaper than what pacparts sells for.
> just wondering how much cheaper / if pacparts marked it up more due to it being a new model.


Not sure if people have noticed, but only the 1A9 strap is $82 -- the other two Mudmaster straps are $72. The Mudmaster strap is very thick and feels very strong, so it may indeed cost a bit more to make than the Rangeman strap. Also, the buckle on the Rangeman strap is nowhere near the sturdy, hefty piece of metal found on the Mudmaster. By comparison, the Rangeman's buckle feels rather flimsy. The Rangeman's strap keeper is closer to what's on the Mudmaster, though the Mudmaster's might still be a little heavier...


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> Not sure if people have noticed, but only the 1A9 strap is $82 -- the other two Mudmaster straps are $72. The Mudmaster strap is very thick and feels very strong, so it may indeed cost a bit more to make than the Rangeman strap. Also, the buckle on the Rangeman strap is nowhere near the sturdy, hefty piece of metal found on the Mudmaster. By comparison, the Rangeman's buckle feels rather flimsy. The Rangeman's strap keeper is closer to what's on the Mudmaster, though the Mudmaster's might still be a little heavier...


ah interesting.
the mudmaster hasnt reached our shores yet, so i havent been able to lay my hands on one.
but our neighboring countries have had it for almost 2 weeks now...this place sux


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

Well it looks likes the parts are still a couple of months away.

Had a chat with pacparts and Shrino. Both have comeback and said that the straps are on back order with the factory and could be a couple of months.


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Spare resin now starting to appear on Rakuten.co.jp, just ordered the yellow and green straps for 3780 Yen each, that's approx £21 so much cheaper than pacparts.


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

D1cky986 said:


> Spare resin now starting to appear on Rakuten.co.jp, just ordered the yellow and green straps for 3780 Yen each, that's approx £21 so much cheaper than pacparts.


Please let us know how you get on. If they actually have inventory or just a placeholder add.


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chilled said:


> Please let us know how you get on. If they actually have inventory or just a placeholder add.


Will keep you posted, same seller also advertising on Amazon.co.jp, listed as in stock, but slightly more expensive at 4,000 Yen. From japan have confirmed the order, so fingers crossed.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Found a U.S. retailer who's got the GWG-1000-1A9 [Yellow] available for *$525 shipped* CONUS. 

PM me if that's of interest. :-!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

the official sets for the mudmaster over here retails at USD715...street price around USD550.
grey market ones here can still be found at USD484.

now its a decision between this, or top up abit more and get the beast


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Found a U.S. retailer who's got the GWG-1000-1A9 [Yellow] available for *$525 shipped* CONUS.
> 
> PM me if that's of interest. :-!


Good job JohnQ  Thanks 4 sharing.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chilled said:


> Please let us know how you get on. If they actually have inventory or just a placeholder add.


Both straps have arrived at the Fromjapan warehouse, great service from KinkoDo, both Green and Yellow still available at 3780 Yen, if anybody is still looking.


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

D1cky986 said:


> Both straps have arrived at the Fromjapan warehouse, great service from KinkoDo, both Green and Yellow still available at 3780 Yen, if anybody is still looking.


So it arrived at thier warehouse or at your place? Well ether way this sounds promising, now just need the black version to pop up.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

today i held a mudmaster.
must say it felt pretty underwhelming...tho it wore on the wrist pretty nicely.
notice too that its LED was quite dim, maybe the 6oclock index was partially blocking the light? was definitely much dimmer than a PRW6000 and also the GST / MTG.
and the LED also had a more yellow tint to it? which kinda looked weird as i been so used to white LEDs in all gshocks.


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chilled said:


> So it arrived at thier warehouse or at your place? Well ether way this sounds promising, now just need the black version to pop up.


Arrived at the warehouse, now in transit to the UK, will check back when they arrive.


----------



## Atomant (Jun 21, 2007)

Time4Playnow said:


> Not sure if people have noticed, but only the 1A9 strap is $82 -- the other two Mudmaster straps are $72. The Mudmaster strap is very thick and feels very strong, so it may indeed cost a bit more to make than the Rangeman strap. Also, the buckle on the Rangeman strap is nowhere near the sturdy, hefty piece of metal found on the Mudmaster. By comparison, the Rangeman's buckle feels rather flimsy. The Rangeman's strap keeper is closer to what's on the Mudmaster, though the Mudmaster's might still be a little heavier...


Yeap, I can second what you just said. The MudMaster's strap is easily twice the thickness of the Rangeman. I have held one on the day I ordered it. I must say I am very impressed with the quality. Can't wait to have mine shipped!


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Straps have arrived......


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

D1cky986 said:


> Straps have arrived......
> 
> View attachment 5588361


Good deal, thanks for the update! I keep looking for the black one, would love to see how the 1A9 looks with the black strap.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 16, 2015)

I hate the mudman.

I was so happy with my plan to buy a rangeman and now I have to spend more to get the mudman! ;-)

Cheapest UK price is £487 ($740) so need to wait a bit, can see some good deals from Japan but if I get hit with tax and duty suddenly not such a good deal. 

Can't see then selling many at the £650/$1000 RRP...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I will buy at the end of the year, in Singapore (online store) or eBay USA, my last Rangeman Camouflage from USA, was very competitive and duties-taxes = 33 €


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey JSM9872 I bit the bullet and ordered a black band for my 1A9 from Pacparts. I have no idea when I will get it but I will post a picture of the watch with a black band when it arrives.

Charlie


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey JSM9872 I bit the bullet and ordered a black band for my 1A9 from Pacparts. I have no idea when I will get it but I will post a picture of the watch with a black band when it arrives.

Charlie


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

skids1112 said:


> Hey JSM9872 I bit the bullet and ordered a black band for my 1A9 from Pacparts. I have no idea when I will get it but I will post a picture of the watch with a black band when it arrives.
> 
> Charlie


Very cool, thank you! Will be looking forward to it.

I ordered the bezel from the 1A9 to put on my 1A, I love the look of an all blacked out bezel. I know pacparts can take a while some times but it will be worth the wait for both of us I think!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

JSM9872 said:


> Very cool, thank you! Will be looking forward to it.
> 
> I ordered the bezel from the 1A9 to put on my 1A, I love the look of an all blacked out bezel....


You could try this in the meantime, it's quite straightforward to do and the resulting look is much more balanced. It fixes the 1A bezel for a more balanced look and I prefer this now over 1A9 bezel.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

babola said:


> You could try this in the meantime, it's quite straightforward to do and the resulting look is much more balanced. It fixes the 1A bezel for a more balanced look and I prefer this now over 1A9 bezel.
> 
> View attachment 5594121


That looks great, I may be doing that soon. Did you paint over or remove the paint from the bezel?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

JSM9872 said:


> That looks great, I may be doing that soon. Did you paint over or remove the paint from the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Paint over with a flat black acrylic model paint. The photo shows some smudges as I took it before I wiped off the excess from the top, had to leave paint dry for few hours first but was impatient and wanted to take a photo half-way there b-)

Now it looks perfect, no marks or smudges at all.

Cheers.


----------



## xenocratex (Mar 18, 2014)

just a short question – are screws on the bezel a true ones, or just dummies like in gw9400?


----------



## xenocratex (Mar 18, 2014)

...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

xenocratex said:


> just a short question - are screws on the bezel a true ones, or just dummies like in gw9400?


Decorative pins, not screws.


----------



## xenocratex (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks babola.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

geohook said:


> This looks to be coming out in October. I want it NOW!
> :-!
> View attachment 3629274


Wow what a beauty!





I'd sell off/ probably gift it to my younger brother my Rangeman for this watch. I'll wait till I apply to med school and when I get in buy it as a gift. Even more reason to try harder.

Remember guys, "*The best preparation for tomorrow is to do today's work superbly well." William Osler*


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

babola said:


> Decorative pins, not screws.


Hmmm, I thought the screws on the might be real and is used to secure the bezel to the chassis. Unless the bezel is secured using the strap screws that also hold the wings in place


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

aalin13 said:


> Hmmm, I thought the screws on the might be real and is used to secure the bezel to the chassis. Unless the bezel is secured using the strap screws that also hold the wings in place


Again, the top bezel fake hex-screws are just decorative pins. They are thread-less and turn freely.

The bezel is attached to the case and lugs on the underside as well as a special secondary pins installed parallel to main lug hex-screws which additionally secure the strap as well as the bezel to the lugs.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

babola said:


> Again, the top bezel fake hex-screws are just decorative pins. They are thread-less and turn freely.
> 
> The bezel is attached to the case and lugs on the underside as well as a special secondary pins installed parallel to main lug hex-screws which additionally secure the strap as well as the bezel to the lugs.


If I'm understanding you correctly, using the post linked below for illustration, the secondary pin holds the strap and bezel on, whereas the primary screws hold the wings, strap and bezel in place right?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-gwg-1000-coming-fall-2015-a-1788626-28.html#post19183945


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

this King watch is available in Singapore store, genuine, fast shipping, my experience is very good.

here

Search results for: 'gwg'


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

skids1112 said:


> Hey JSM9872 I bit the bullet and ordered a black band for my 1A9 from Pacparts. I have no idea when I will get it but I will post a picture of the watch with a black band when it arrives.
> 
> Charlie


So I ended up purchasing the 1A9 as well, came in yesterday. I had to see what it would look like with the black band off my 1A. So without further delay, the 1A9 with black band:



















I think it looks fantastic. The subdued details on most of the face plus the red hand on the small dial all work real well in my opinion.

I was originally curious about the cream colored writing on the band but the baro/temp writing appear to be the same cream and the numbers are close as well so no clash there.

I also love the 1A9 with the yellow band though so not too worried about how long it may take for the black band to be in stock. The yellow will more than suffice in the mean time!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think that looks great. I like the yellow, but it is a bit much for work. That is why I ordered a black band. Thanks for showing what it looks like with the black band. 
Charlie


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

skids1112 said:


> I think that looks great. I like the yellow, but it is a bit much for work. That is why I ordered a black band. Thanks for showing what it looks like with the black band.
> Charlie


No problem. I love to swap parts and mod, owning both watches I wouldn't rest until I tried it out haha.

I agree that for work yellow might be a bit much. Although the yellow is not as bright as others I have owned making me very much enjoy it for casual wear.

I will still order the black band and probably swap depending on the day and my mood.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pReTeNd3r (May 25, 2014)

D1cky986 said:


> Straps have arrived......
> 
> View attachment 5588361


Hi Dicky,

would you mind sharing where you ordered the bands from?


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

pReTeNd3r said:


> Hi Dicky,
> 
> would you mind sharing where you ordered the bands from?


No problem, ordered from seller KinkoDo on Rakuten.co.jp, they only ship within Japan, so you will need to order via Fromjapan.co.jp or another similar agent etc...


----------



## pReTeNd3r (May 25, 2014)

D1cky986 said:


> No problem, ordered from seller KinkoDo on Rakuten.co.jp, they only ship within Japan, so you will need to order via Fromjapan.co.jp or another similar agent etc...


Just did a search. Can't find the item despite found the seller.


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

pReTeNd3r said:


> Just did a search. Can't find the item despite found the seller.


I just checked and they are still on sale, try again using the search function on Fromjapan.co.jp.


----------



## pReTeNd3r (May 25, 2014)

Fromjapan website search under? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Just received my GWG-1000-1A from ebay seller. Great watch! One of the best Casios I have ever owned. If you are on the fence, buy one! You will not regret it!


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

Just got this chunky baby from Wan chai HONG KONG at round usd 400 two days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeees, yes, this is the one I want, need!!! Exactly like that. Congratulations, it looks great. I have been wondering for some time which one to get, I finally decided a couple of days ago that this combo is the one for me, and here it is in living color. Should have come earlier to this site. Thanks, now I can sleep peacefully again.


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

I was planning on buying a Steinhart Ocean One by the end of this year. And now I discovered this one recently. Damn, one of the most beautiful G's I ever saw...
I don't need the functions though, since I already bought a Suunto Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire this year.
So in doubt... Ocean One or GWG-1000...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

KarelVdD said:


> I was planning on buying a Steinhart Ocean One by the end of this year. And now I discovered this one recently. Damn, one of the most beautiful G's I ever saw...
> I don't need the functions though, since I already bought a Suunto Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire this year.
> So in doubt... Ocean One or GWG-1000...


Well the Mudmaster is at least unique and original. Wish I could say the same for Steinhart Ocean 1.

Go to gshock store in your area and try the MM on...you may end up leaving the shop with one of those attached to your wrist ;-)

That said the two watches you mention are vert different, both in their function and styling. Not to mention significant size difference between the two.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in.........since yesterday.
Loving it.


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

babola said:


> Well the Mudmaster is at least unique and original. Wish I could say the same for Steinhart Ocean 1.
> 
> Go to gshock store in your area and try the MM on...you may end up leaving the shop with one of those attached to your wrist ;-)
> 
> That said the two watches you mention are vert different, both in their function and styling. Not to mention significant size difference between the two.


They could not be more different. :-D
In general I like big watches the most, but the Steinhart is more a dress watch that you can wear under a shirt. I already own a Steinhart Nav B, so I know the quality they produce. The only smaller watches I have now, are a Seiko black Monster and a G-Shock DW-5000SL. I have several G-Shocks but I already know a GWG-1000 would become a favorite, next to my GWF-1000...
Damn, that GWG-1000 is so attractive...


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

My life was good, then I was just browsing this site when suddenly I felt a disturbance in the force. Damn, I need one of these Mudsters ASAP (and Rangeman), just to get everything back in synch. And without the wife noticing any of them or I will be in trouble. Not that I have to hide them, but whenever I get a toy, she gives me a look and a ah!?, and then she manages to get something else, but much more expensive, argh. I'll start saving.


----------



## jourdan (Aug 26, 2015)

^tell your wife you start saving some money since late last year
let us know if she will do the same


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

tam pak yu said:


> Just got this chunky baby from Wan chai HONG KONG at round usd 400 two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do international shipping? 
Thx and enjoy the baby

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## HaveFaith (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll have to wait but will be getting one for sure. The Range Man will have to suffice for now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice! At least you got one off the list.
Enjoy


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

scufutz said:


> They do international shipping?
> Thx and enjoy the baby
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I dun think so, it just a local shop paid by cash only, try you luck at the shop mall called wan chai '188 ' at 2nd floor if you happened to have a fan in Hong Kong.

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

it's interesting that the black strap is still unavailable/listed.


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a big a55 watch isn't it? :-d But I must say the built quality is superb! Surpasses all the previous resin based G-Shock.


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

D1cky986 said:


> No problem, ordered from seller KinkoDo on Rakuten.co.jp, they only ship within Japan, so you will need to order via Fromjapan.co.jp or another similar agent etc...


I ordered a strap for a -1A9 from Kinkodo through global.rakuten.com... I actually only need the keeper, as I wrecked mine (don't ask :-(). Things seemed to go OK, I received e-mails to confirm that my order was placed and recieved, but then I got another e-mail saying that they are out of stock until the end of January(!) :-| I just checked and the strap still shows up in a Rakuten search so if anyone is thinking of buying, be aware that the strap might not be available for a while.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Klesk said:


> I ordered a strap for a -1A9 from Kinkodo through global.rakuten.com... I actually only need the keeper, as I wrecked mine (don't ask :-(). Things seemed to go OK, I received e-mails to confirm that my order was placed and recieved, but then I got another e-mail saying that they are out of stock until the end of January(!) :-| I just checked and the strap still shows up in a Rakuten search so if anyone is thinking of buying, be aware that the strap might not be available for a while.


I'm not surprised it's out of stock, though. After many of us here bought one of those yellow straps on Rakuten for spares and modding...sorry dude


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

babola said:


> I'm not surprised it's out of stock, though. After many of us here bought one of those yellow straps on Rakuten for spares and modding...sorry dude


Oh well, that's what I get for being late to the party. Anyone have a spare strap or just a keeper? ;-)


----------



## aryo_msd (Feb 17, 2015)

got mine go bling yeay..


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

I've been wearing mine exclusively for the past couple of weeks and it sits great on the wrist. Might be one of the best in comfort imo.

Threw on my GWA1100 the other day, and while it previously felt sizeable, felt rather dainty after getting used to the mudmaster.


----------



## PSU2001 (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome pic with the flannel!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

So, it's been a couple of months since the release of the Mudmaster. It's about time for the new watch smell or fear to wear off. ;-) Can somebody please stick your Mudmaster in the mud and let us know how well the piston buttons function compare to other G buttons? For those of you that have also the Rangeman and Mudman, please stick them both in the mud too, to see how they compare, just for sake of science. Thank you! I will give you a 100 bucks. ;-)


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

watch_geek2014 said:


> So, it's been a couple of months since the release of the Mudmaster. It's about time for the new watch smell or fear to wear off. ;-) Can somebody please stick your Mudmaster in the mud and let us know how well the piston buttons function compare to other G buttons? For those of you that have also the Rangeman and Mudman, please stick them both in the mud too, to see how they compare, just for sake of science. Thank you! I will give you a 100 bucks. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5967378


http://t17.techbang.com/topics/3667...dmaster-flagship-table-experience-will?page=1

Scroll down to around 60% for muddy waters. No, I don't think anybody here would put our mudmaster in the mud! :rodekaart


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

This Japanese guy submerged his GWG in mud water. Too bad, he rinsed it off immediately with clean water, without testing the buttons first!


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

r00t61 said:


> At least Mudmaster is still analog-digital, even if it is just Protrek 6000 module stuffed into Rangeman case with Aviator dial.
> 
> I still think Casio's attempt to move upmarket is stupid. Majority of WIS do not like quartz. For them it is mechanical or bust. They will not consider even a Grand Seiko or Omega if it is quartz. So they certainly won't think about Casio either.
> 
> ...


I think the Mudmaster is for people who love beautiful watches regardless of price (and it's not expensive at all for such an astonishing piece). The multi-layered analog-digital dial gives the Mudmaster that level of detail that no digital-only display can ever achieve. And you're right, most WIS don't like quartz pretending to be luxury (Oceanus...cough, cough). Fortunately, the rugged beast GWG-1000 is not pretending to be luxurious. It is simply Casio at its very best.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

watch_geek2014 said:


> So, it's been a couple of months since the release of the Mudmaster. It's about time for the new watch smell or fear to wear off. ;-) Can somebody please stick your Mudmaster in the mud and let us know how well the piston buttons function compare to other G buttons? For those of you that have also the Rangeman and Mudman, please stick them both in the mud too, to see how they compare, just for sake of science. Thank you! I will give you a 100 bucks. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5967378


stop shortchanging ppl.
i only count 80+


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, this thread died. Do the Mudmasters have a battery level indicator?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Shawnny said:


> Well, this thread died. Do the Mudmasters have a battery level indicator?


Where the bleep did you dig this thread up from??? LOL It is ancient!! I also noticed that the name in the thread title is wrong....Mudman....for shame, for shame. That is MudMASTER, sir. :-d

Yes, the Mudmaster has a battery level indicator, in the digital window. (gives you a H, M, or L)


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> Where the bleep did you dig this thread up from??? LOL It is ancient!! I also noticed that the name in the thread title is wrong....Mudman....for shame, for shame. That is MudMASTER, sir. :-d
> 
> Yes, the Mudmaster has a battery level indicator, in the digital window. (gives you a H, M, or L)


I did a Google search for Mudmaster strap adapter and this came up a ways down. So, I read through it. It's a good thread. Although, someone needs to make strap adapters for this watch. I have a pair for my GW-3000 and I really like it with a leather NATO on it. A Mudmaster would look good with some vintage Leather on it.


----------



## Negrinovic (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Knives and Lint, can you tell me how large is your wrist? Thank you for attention.


----------

